# Celebrities & Chanel - NO CHATTING PLEASE!



## Mooshooshoo

Please post your photographs of celebrities and their Chanels here.

This is a NO CHATTING thread.

This is a continuation of celebrities and their Chanels, the previous thread can be located here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-12995.html


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Alexa Chung...


----------



## jknicolas

Model: Romee Strijd


----------



## honeybunch

Abbey Clancy


----------



## aki_sato

Jessica Stein (Tuula Vintage) - love how crisp and chick her look here with that beautiful light pink chevron boy....


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Zoe


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Goldie Hawn


----------



## miriammarquez

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## miriammarquez

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zendaya on 5/3/16 @ LAX airport


----------



## miriammarquez

North West in Havana, Cuba May 4, 2016


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Kirsten Dunst with a Chanel Tweed Suitcase


----------



## AprilNicole

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## FunBagz

Kate Moss


----------



## Bags_4_life

Helen Flanagan


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## Bags_4_life

Shay Mitchell


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Bags_4_life

Leanne Rimes


----------



## Bags_4_life

Jessica Wright


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kylie Jenner


----------



## FunBagz

Nina Agdal


----------



## Bags_4_life

Diane Kruger


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Bags_4_life

Diane Kruger


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kirsten Stewart


----------



## FunBagz

Maria Shriver


----------



## FunBagz

Lara Stone


----------



## FunBagz

Nicky Hilton


----------



## FunBagz

Paris Hilton


----------



## FunBagz

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Lovato


----------



## FunBagz

Holly Madison


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Lovato


----------



## FunBagz

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## miriammarquez

Blac Chyna


----------



## FunBagz

Ciara


----------



## FunBagz

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicola Peltz


----------



## Bags_4_life

Jane Fonda


----------



## Bags_4_life

Penny Lancaster


----------



## Bags_4_life

Ashley Greene


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kimberley Garner


----------



## Bags_4_life

Rebel Wilson


----------



## Bags_4_life

Mary, Crown Princess of Denmark


----------



## Bags_4_life

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## Celia_Hish

2016.05.31   Korean Actress Song Hye Kyo now in Beijing attending Chanel Paris in Rome Fashion Show, she looks so lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bags_4_life

Amelia Warner


----------



## Bags_4_life

Paris Hilton


----------



## AprilNicole

Kris Jenner


----------



## AprilNicole

Gigi Hadid


----------



## FunBagz

Elsa Hosk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Bags_4_life

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Bags_4_life

Rose Byrne


----------



## Bags_4_life

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen


----------



## FunBagz

Gwen Stefani


----------



## carabelli888

AprilNicole said:


> Gigi Hadid



Does anyone know if Gigi's mini flap is currently available?


----------



## FunBagz

Nicki Minaj


----------



## FunBagz

Dita Von Teese


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## Bags_4_life

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## Bags_4_life

Queen Maxima of the Netherlands


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Romee Strijd


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Garner - Cerf tote


----------



## miriammarquez

Ariana Grande


----------



## FunBagz

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Zoe


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Biel


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## FunBagz

Ariel Winter


----------



## mari_merry

Paris Hilton


----------



## mari_merry

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Anna Kournikova... looks like so black reissue


----------



## MrGoyard

From Chiara Ferragni's Instagram, so stylish!


----------



## FunBagz

*Lindsay Lohan*


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Alba


----------



## mari_merry

Amber Valletta


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean Actress Lee Min-Jung[emoji7]


----------



## mari_merry

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Kruger


----------



## FunBagz

*Blake Lively*


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## mari_merry

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## mari_merry

Heidi Klum


----------



## FunBagz

*Christina Milian*


----------



## FunBagz

*Kelly Brook*
*

*


----------



## Khanh

I


FunBagz said:


> *Kelly Brook*
> *
> View attachment 3408541
> *


Hi, is this a m/l or jumbo?


----------



## robtee

[emoji7]


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Holly Maddison


----------



## mari_merry

Amber Valletta


----------



## mari_merry

Pia Wurtzbach


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Lira Galore


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## FunBagz

Tori Spelling


----------



## mari_merry

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## robtee

Rachel Zoe


----------



## l0veileen

Barbara Meier


----------



## l0veileen

Blake Lively


----------



## l0veileen

Chloë Sevigny


----------



## l0veileen

Elle Fanning


----------



## l0veileen

Kristen Stewart


----------



## l0veileen

Mischa Barton


----------



## l0veileen

Leila Bekhti


----------



## l0veileen

Elsa Hosk


----------



## l0veileen

Gwen Stefani


----------



## l0veileen

Paula Patton


----------



## l0veileen

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## l0veileen

Nikki Reed


----------



## l0veileen

Nicki Minaj


----------



## l0veileen

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## l0veileen

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## l0veileen

St. Vincent


----------



## l0veileen

Alice Dellal


----------



## l0veileen

Angela Simmons


----------



## l0veileen

Ashanti


----------



## l0veileen

Cara Delevingne


----------



## l0veileen

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## l0veileen

EJ Johnson


----------



## l0veileen

Elodie Bouchez


----------



## l0veileen

Eve Hewson


----------



## l0veileen

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## l0veileen

Gwen Stefani


----------



## l0veileen

Kathy Hilton


----------



## l0veileen

Lil Kim


----------



## l0veileen

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## l0veileen

Tamar Braxton


----------



## l0veileen

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## mari_merry

Madison Beer


----------



## mari_merry

Kara Del Toro


----------



## mari_merry

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## mari_merry

Rita Ora


----------



## mari_merry

Sara Sampaio


----------



## mari_merry

Tiffany *****


----------



## mari_merry

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## mari_merry

Rachel Bilson


----------



## mari_merry

Nicola Peltz


----------



## mari_merry

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## mari_merry

Lucy Hale


----------



## mari_merry

Perrie Edwards


----------



## mari_merry

Katheryn Winnick


----------



## mari_merry

Rita Ora


----------



## l0veileen

Diane Kruger


----------



## l0veileen

Bella Thorne


----------



## l0veileen

Mary J. Blige


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## mari_merry

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## steph22

Helen Flamagan


----------



## mari_merry

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## mari_merry

Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## mari_merry

Holly Madison


----------



## mari_merry

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## robtee

JLo


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Wright


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## mari_merry

Georgina Leigh Cantwell


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## mari_merry

Terri Walker


----------



## mari_merry

Justine Skye


----------



## mari_merry

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## mari_merry

Lauren Silverman


----------



## mari_merry

Karrueche Tran


----------



## robtee

Rachel Zoe


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Wright


----------



## mari_merry

Romee Strijd


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## mari_merry

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## mari_merry

Simona Fusco


----------



## mari_merry

Asifa Mirza


----------



## steph22

St. Vincent


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## mari_merry

Jackie Christie


----------



## mari_merry

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Brittny Ward


----------



## mari_merry

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## mari_merry

Lucy Hale


----------



## mari_merry

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## mari_merry

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## l0veileen

Diane Guerrero


----------



## l0veileen

Kim Zolciak


----------



## l0veileen

Monica


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Benson


----------



## mari_merry

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## mari_merry

Bella Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## mari_merry

Bella Hadid


----------



## mari_merry

Korrina Rico


----------



## mari_merry

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## mari_merry

Nicola Hughes


----------



## mari_merry

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## mari_merry

Karrueche Tran


----------



## mari_merry

Alisan Porter


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## mari_merry

Khloe Terae


----------



## mari_merry

Kris Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Holly Madison


----------



## mari_merry

Napoleon Perdis


----------



## mari_merry

Keleigh Sperry


----------



## mari_merry

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Romee Strijd


----------



## mari_merry

Ophelie Guillermand for Vogue Mexico


----------



## mari_merry

Arielle Kebbel


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Biel


----------



## mari_merry

Romee Strijd


----------



## mari_merry

Noureen DeWulf


----------



## mari_merry

Amanda Cerny


----------



## mari_merry

Elin Nordegren


----------



## mari_merry

Shannen Doherty


----------



## mari_merry

Madison Beer


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Kruger


----------



## mari_merry

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## mari_merry

Hailey Clauson


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Kruger


----------



## mari_merry

Nadja Bender in Glass Magazine


----------



## mari_merry

Kristin Zakala in L'Officiel for August 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Kim Zolciak and Kroy Biermann


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## mari_merry

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## mari_merry

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## mari_merry

Emily Hampshire


----------



## mari_merry

Julie Chen


----------



## mari_merry

Kim Zolciak


----------



## mari_merry

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak


----------



## mari_merry

Kelly Brook


----------



## mari_merry

Zendaya Coleman


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## mari_merry

Shay Mitchell


----------



## mari_merry

Katharine McPhee


----------



## mari_merry

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## mari_merry

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## mari_merry

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Guerrero


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Jerry Hall


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## mari_merry

Shelly Sterling


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## mari_merry

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## mari_merry

Kyle Richards


----------



## mari_merry

Ferne McCann


----------



## mari_merry

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## mari_merry

Jenna Louise Coleman


----------



## mari_merry

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## mari_merry

Madison Beer


----------



## mari_merry

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## mari_merry

Tika Sumpter


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## mari_merry

Lucy Hale


----------



## mari_merry

Lauryn Goodman


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Gomes


----------



## mari_merry

Elle Fanning


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Wright


----------



## mari_merry

Miranda Kerr


----------



## mari_merry

Durrani Popal


----------



## mari_merry

Hailey Clauson


----------



## mari_merry

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## mari_merry

Ashanti


----------



## mari_merry

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Elena Sahatciu Ora


----------



## mari_merry

Olivia Munn


----------



## mari_merry

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## FunBagz

*Hailey Clauson*
*

*


----------



## mari_merry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## mari_merry

Daisy Lowe


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## mari_merry

Sofia Vergara


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## l0veileen

Nicky Hilton


----------



## l0veileen

Lily Allen


----------



## l0veileen

Melanie Griffith


----------



## l0veileen

Amber Le Bon


----------



## l0veileen

Myleene Klass


----------



## l0veileen

Bella Thorne


----------



## l0veileen

Audrina Patridge


----------



## l0veileen

Angela Simmons


----------



## l0veileen

Stacey Keibler


----------



## l0veileen

Eva Longoria


----------



## l0veileen

Eva Longoria


----------



## l0veileen

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## l0veileen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## l0veileen

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## l0veileen

Miroslava Duma


----------



## l0veileen

Tracey Anderson


----------



## l0veileen

Kelly Brook


----------



## l0veileen

Alexandra Richards


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Victoria Baker Harber


----------



## mari_merry

Xosha Roquemore


----------



## mari_merry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## mari_merry

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## mari_merry

Kyle Richards


----------



## mari_merry

Kelly Rowland


----------



## ccbaggirl89

*Cheryl Burke - DWTS
*


----------



## steph22

Nicola Hughes


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## mari_merry

Camille Grammer


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## mari_merry

Lauren Goodger


----------



## mari_merry

Draya Michele


----------



## mari_merry

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

mari_merry said:


> Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Minttu Virtanen


----------



## mari_merry

Jessie James


----------



## mari_merry

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## mari_merry

June Ambrose


----------



## mari_merry

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hilbert


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadanet Taylor


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Alicia Quarles


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton


----------



## mari_merry

Joan Collins


----------



## mari_merry

Michelle Keegan


----------



## mari_merry

Laura Carter


----------



## mari_merry

Kelly Brook


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## mari_merry

Kathleen Stothers-Holmes


----------



## mari_merry

Maxie Kaan-Lilly


----------



## mari_merry

Carly Cushnie


----------



## mari_merry

Catt Sadler


----------



## mari_merry

Jillian Hervey


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sims


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Wright


----------



## mari_merry

Myleene Klass


----------



## mari_merry

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## mari_merry

Shanie Ryan


----------



## mari_merry

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Alycia Debnam-Carey


----------



## mari_merry

Geri Horner


----------



## mari_merry

Amber Le Bon


----------



## mari_merry

Marissa Montgomery


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## mari_merry

Jenny Elvers


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## mari_merry

Laura Carter


----------



## mari_merry

Emily Salamon


----------



## mari_merry

Stacy London


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## mari_merry

Dorit Kemsley


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## mari_merry

Sofia Richie


----------



## mari_merry

Zendaya


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Rouxel


----------



## mari_merry

Bianca Espada


----------



## mari_merry

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## mari_merry

Sara Sampaio


----------



## mari_merry

Elsa Hosk


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## mari_merry

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## mari_merry

Blac Chyna


----------



## mari_merry

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Benson


----------



## mari_merry

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Becky Gibson


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## mari_merry

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## mari_merry

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Sharon Pieksma


----------



## mari_merry

Sai De Silva


----------



## mari_merry

Alana Miller


----------



## mari_merry

Sofia Vergara


----------



## mari_merry

Izzy Goodkind


----------



## mari_merry

Karen Elson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Nikki Haskell


----------



## steph22

Teyana Taylor


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## mari_merry

Kоurtney Kаrdashian


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Kruger


----------



## mari_merry

Calli Beckerman and Sam Beckerman


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## mari_merry

Shay Mitchell


----------



## mari_merry

Chаnel Imаn


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Natasha Ndlovu


----------



## steph22

Diana Bell-Heather


----------



## mari_merry

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## mari_merry

Ritа Orа


----------



## mari_merry

Kеira Knightlеy


----------



## mari_merry

Kеira Knightlеy


----------



## mari_merry

Maria Leon


----------



## mari_merry

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Katie Piper


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## mari_merry

Ritа Orа


----------



## mari_merry

Sarа Sаmpaio


----------



## mari_merry

Gemma Collins


----------



## mari_merry

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## mari_merry

Jacqueline Laurita


----------



## mari_merry

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardshian


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Mastronardi


----------



## steph22

Lady Kitty Spencer


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jill Kargman


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Zoe Levin


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Ava Phillippe


----------



## steph22

Pharrell Williams and wife Helen Lasichanh


----------



## steph22

Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Kenya Kinski-Jones


----------



## steph22

Ariel Beesley


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Ronson


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Catherine Bach


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Marjorie Bridges-Woods


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Stewart


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Caroline De Maigret


----------



## steph22

Araya A. Hargate


----------



## steph22

Melusine Ruspoli


----------



## steph22

Chelsea Islan


----------



## steph22

Sigrid Bouaziz


----------



## steph22

Diane Rouxel


----------



## steph22

Razane Jammal


----------



## steph22

Bai Baihe


----------



## steph22

Joana Preiss


----------



## steph22

Sandra Ma


----------



## steph22

Ye Seul Han


----------



## steph22

Han Huo Huo


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

St Vincent


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Nicola Hughes


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osborne


----------



## steph22

Tamar Braxton


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## l0veileen

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## l0veileen

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## l0veileen

*Kristen Stewart*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Mindy Kaling*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Dylan Xue*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Elen Rivas


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## FunBagz

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

FunBagz said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> View attachment 3492885


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Skylar Samuels


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## nairbluap

caroline brasch


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## sascha.adriana

leigh anne Pinnock (little mix)


----------



## sascha.adriana

Perrie edwards(little mix)


----------



## FunBagz

*Ariel Winter*
*

*


----------



## steph22

St Vincent


----------



## steph22

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Love the bag lily -rose Depp is carrying. The brown leather? I wonder what it is called???


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Sorry for chatting. Yikes!!!!


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowden


----------



## FunBagz

*Heidi Klum*
*

*


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

St Vincent


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Sona Gasparian


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Irina Sharipova


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## Alegra




----------



## Alegra




----------



## FunBagz

Rita Ora


----------



## Alegra




----------



## Alegra




----------



## Alegra




----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Cooke


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## l0veileen

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## l0veileen

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## l0veileen

Heidi Klum
Classic Flap


----------



## Alegra




----------



## Alegra




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Nicola Hughes


----------



## steph22

Daniela Braga


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## troubadour

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## Alegra

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Alegra

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Megan Williams


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Alegra

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Alegra

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Alegra

Daniela Braga


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Andreja Pejic


----------



## Alegra

Georgia Salamat


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Dakota and Elle Fanning


----------



## FunBagz

VS Angel Romee Strijd


----------



## Alegra

Lily Rose


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## ditjulle

honeybunch said:


> Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3516541


----------



## steph22

Gabby Roslin


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## Alegra

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## Alegra

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicola Hughes


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Talia Storm


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## Alegra

Melania *****


----------



## FunBagz

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Tulisa Contostavlos


----------



## woody

Cheyenne Tozzi


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hilbert


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kelly Rowland


----------



## lovemimime

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## Alegra

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Beth Ostrosky Stern


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Herieth Paul


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Élodie Bouchez


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Jaden Smith
> 
> View attachment 3540392


This looks like Willow?


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Bags_4_life said:


> This looks like Willow?



Yes it is, thanks [emoji4]


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Ramona Singer


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## miriammarquez

Ana De la Reguera


----------



## miriammarquez

*Jhené Aiko*
*



*


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Misse Beqiri


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Kristen Cavallari


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kenya Moore


----------



## steph22

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## FunBagz

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Patsy Kensit


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Eniko Mihalik


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hawkins


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Hannah Jeter


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Carly Cole


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Amerie


----------



## MarvelGirl

steph22 said:


> Amerie
> 
> View attachment 3562394



Love her! She looks fantastic with her Chanel and adore the Gucci mules too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancey


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kenya Moore


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigan


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kathryn Newton @ Golden Globes lunch. just jared picture


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Johnson


----------



## FunBagz

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## FunBagz

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

FunBagz said:


> Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lucila Sola


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## Alegra

View attachment 3576594

Porche RHOA


----------



## Alegra

Brielle Biermann of "Dont Be Tardy"  Kim Zoliack's daughter


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Kristen Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## FunBagz

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Stewart


----------



## FunBagz

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Christine Woods


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## FunBagz

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Ana Braga


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## FunBagz

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Ola Jordan


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## idklol123

Ramona Singer


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## FunBagz

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sydney Carlson


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Melania ***** on Feb. 3 in Palm Beach, Florida. a Chanel red mini rectangle with gold chains tucked in. Photo from DailyMail


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## FunBagz

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kelly Sawyer


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Queen Maxima


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Melania *****, white CF on 2/8/17. 
credit to the original post/thread at
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/melania-*****-style-thread.955107/page-70#post-31047838


----------



## steph22

Heidi Range


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## FunBagz

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## aki_sato

Alexa Chung with Charm Reissue


----------



## steph22

Hannah Bagshawe


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## Bags_4_life

steph22 said:


> Xenia Tchoumitcheva
> 
> View attachment 3604150


This looks like Tamar Braxton? ❤️


----------



## steph22

Bags_4_life said:


> This looks like Tamar Braxton? [emoji173]️



Sorry posted in wrong forum!

View attachment 3605773


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Laura Prepon


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## FunBagz

Bijou Phillips


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Catt Sadler


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Paulina Rubio


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## FunBagz

*Kirsten Dunst*
*

*


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Wendi McLendon-Covey


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Kelly Sawyer


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Andrea Gaviria


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Connie Britton


----------



## steph22

Connie Britton


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Brielle Biermann


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## Alegra

goldie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## steph22

Alice Dellal


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Felice Jankell


----------



## steph22

Marie-Ange Casta


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## FunBagz

Helen Flanagan


----------



## FunBagz

Elle Fanning


----------



## FunBagz

Lily Collin (again)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kim Richards


----------



## FunBagz

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## ccbaggirl89

omg, so excited! first time i've seen Kate Middleton/Catherine,Duchess of Cambridge carrying and wearing Chanel so obviously. (they were visiting in France)
View attachment 3638122


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## l0veileen

St. Vincent


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## FunBagz

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## FunBagz

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## FunBagz

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## FunBagz

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## FunBagz

Lily Collins


----------



## FunBagz

Paris Hilton


----------



## FunBagz

*Kourtney Kardashian*


----------



## steph22

FunBagz said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian*


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## robtee

Jlo


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Bags_4_life

Lauren Silverman


----------



## Bags_4_life

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dree Hemingway


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## steph22

Bella Heathcote


----------



## steph22

Stormi Henley


----------



## steph22

Zoe Cassavetes


----------



## steph22

Carson Meyer


----------



## steph22

Sistine Rose Stallone


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Naomi Scott


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Chambers


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Lopez


----------



## steph22

Aleali May


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Ray2thaLO

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## FunBagz

Jessica Biel


----------



## FunBagz

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

FunBagz said:


> Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribiero


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Garner, Easter Sunday. Looks like a gray reissue flap


----------



## steph22

Anne Vee


----------



## steph22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Jennifer Garner, Easter Sunday. Looks like a gray reissue flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669611


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## FunBagz

Amanda Bynes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alice Eve


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Courtney Eaton


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Christina Ricci


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Ruth Wilson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Joy Bryant


----------



## steph22

Dree Hemmingway


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright


----------



## steph22

Andie MacDowell


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton


----------



## steph22

Odessa Young


----------



## steph22

Julia Goldani Telles


----------



## steph22

Lola Kirke


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

St. Vincent


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson, a vintage shoulder bag


----------



## steph22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Dakota Johnson, a vintage shoulder bag
> View attachment 3683025


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Meis


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Maijp

Kwon Ji Yong at Chanel fashion show


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Sonia Ben Ammar


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Meis


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Taryn Manning


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Tammin Sursok


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Model/Talent Eri Tachibana


----------



## steph22

Models AMIAYA


----------



## steph22

Model LALA


----------



## steph22

Model Meirin


----------



## steph22

Model Nairu Yamamoto


----------



## steph22

Singer Crystal Kay


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karreuche Tran


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## honeybunch

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

honeybunch said:


> Meghan Markle


another angle...


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Melody Thornton


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Chantal Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tennis player, Sorana Cirstea.


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## OneMoreDay

The gorgeous Carolyn Murphy during Paris Fashion Week this year.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Camille Ringoir


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Helen Lasichanh


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Amanda Bynes .. half-moon woc


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## OneMoreDay

The iconic Jeanne Moreau.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player, Anna Kournikova.


----------



## steph22

Blogger Alice Naylor-Leyland


----------



## steph22

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss Universe, Pia Wurtzbach.


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ines de la Fressange. 


Source: richardquartley IG.


----------



## steph22

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## steph22

Katheryn Winnick


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Liu Wen


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Gwei Lun-Mei


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## steph22

Pharrell Williams and wife


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## Bags_4_life

Lily Becker


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sofia Coppola.


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Lily Taieb


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pharrell's wife, Helen Lasichanh, wearing a Gabrielle


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Laura Neiva


----------



## steph22

Karidja Toure


----------



## l0veileen

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Louisa Warwick


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Monica Gabor


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## l0veileen

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## l0veileen

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Elena Carriere


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## Shorty2cute

RHOB Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Xenia Van der Woodsen


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rita Ora, it's a vintage makeup/travel case


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## FunBagz

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Estelle


----------



## steph22

Leigh Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Katheryn Winnick


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Leigh Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pia Wurtzbach, Miss Universe 2015.


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dawn O'Porter


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nina Dobrev, red camilla woc


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## SFnative

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## ThatsJustGinaRose

Demi Lovato


----------



## FunBagz

Sienna Miller


----------



## l0veileen

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Roosmarijn de Kok


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## the_comfortista

Brigitte Bardot, 1963


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## the_comfortista

Catherine Deneuve, circa 1960s


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Shannen Doherty


----------



## steph22

Liu Wen


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dee Devlin/Conor McGregor... the bodyguard has the bag


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## l0veileen

Wendy Williams


----------



## l0veileen

Tasha Smith


----------



## l0veileen

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## l0veileen

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Alexina Graham


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## PrincessMe

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## l0veileen

karrueche tran


----------



## steph22

Nadine Leopold


----------



## l0veileen

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## l0veileen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## l0veileen

Eva Longoria (sandals)


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## steph22

Amelia Lily


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## l0veileen

Blac Chyna


----------



## l0veileen

Leomie Anderson


----------



## l0veileen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ali Wentworth


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachel Bilson


----------



## the_comfortista

Elizabeth Taylor, 1961


----------



## l0veileen

adrienne bailon


----------



## l0veileen

adrienne bailon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachel Bilson - a metallic thread clutch


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachel Bilson, NYFW event 9/9/17


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Valery Kaufman


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shayk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PrincessMe

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## PrincessMe

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## Saltvinegar

Hannah Quinlivan


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Elle MacPherson


----------



## steph22

Louisa Johnson


----------



## steph22

Alycia DebnamCarey


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## OneMoreDay

French tennis player Gael Monfils.


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Alice Naylor-Leyland


----------



## l0veileen

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ava Witherspoon (Reese's daughter)


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Wurdig


----------



## the_comfortista

#tbt Bea Arthur wearing Chanel earrings on 'Golden Girls'


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## l0veileen

Arizona Muse


----------



## l0veileen

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Shanina Shaik
> 
> View attachment 3832090


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Frances Bean Cobain


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kate Capshaw


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## the_comfortista

French actress Jeanne Moreau


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## mari_merry

Karlie Kloss


----------



## mari_merry

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Alice Dellal


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Sophie Cookson


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Bai Baihe


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## steph22

Ekaterina Samsonov


----------



## steph22

Tommy Genesis


----------



## steph22

Julia Roy


----------



## steph22

Aurelie Dupont


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## PrincessMe

Hannah Jeter


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## PrincessMe

khloe kardashian


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## PrincessMe

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## l0veileen

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## l0veileen

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Sierra Furtado


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Jeanine Mason


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Karren Brady


----------



## PrincessMe

blac chyna
View attachment 3854353


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weisz


----------



## steph22

Christina Ricci


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lola Kirke


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Hall


----------



## steph22

Hailey Gates


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Dayan


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Inka Williams


----------



## steph22

Lily Newmark


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weisz


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Behati Prinsloo, vintage camera bag


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## PrincessMe

Gigi Hadid


----------



## PrincessMe

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Audrey Marnay


----------



## steph22

Ella Purnell


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## l0veileen

Nicki Minaj


----------



## l0veileen

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AnnaLynne McCord, in Halloween costume, w/boy woc


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Joan Collins, vertical stitch lambskin clutch


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jerry Hall


----------



## steph22

Negin Mirsalehi


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Shanina Shaik
> 
> View attachment 3870926


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## l0veileen

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## PrincessMe

blac chyna


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## Prada_Princess

Mimi Bouchard.

Getty.


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## l0veileen

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## PrincessMe

some of Tamar'a Ecclestone's collection


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hilbert


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Bumble founder Whitney Wolfe Herd


----------



## ccbaggirl89

actor Colton Haynes with his friend Emily @ Serena William's wedding


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## PrincessMe

sofia vergara


----------



## steph22

Ava Phillipe


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## ccbaggirl89

steph22 said:


> Ava Phillipe


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Reese Witherspoon shopping @ Chanel Paris


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## djuna1

.


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## Prada_Princess

Stephanie Pratt also in a Popski fox fur coat.

Dailymail


----------



## l0veileen

Shay Mitchell


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Eniko (and husband Kevin Hart)


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## PrincessMe

kim bierman


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## ccbaggirl89

steph22 said:


> Eva Longoria
> 
> View attachment 3915385


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Double post, apologies!


----------



## steph22

Lily Lisa


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Belen Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jamie Dornan (50 shades) with wife, Amelia


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Dani Thorne


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

steph22 said:


> Ashley Benson
> 
> View attachment 3946451




Anybody have an ID on this bag?


----------



## JoeDelRey

King of KPop G Dragon


----------



## JoeDelRey

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Anybody have an ID on this bag?


That's the Chanel small pocket box camera case


----------



## bobobob

Coco Austin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cristiano Ronaldo and girlfriend Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## bobobob

Kate Middleton


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dash


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## bobobob

Mindy Kaling


----------



## bobobob

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## lilmissmeca

Yara Shahidi


----------



## bobobob

Katharine McPhee


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan - head-to-toe Chanel


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie


----------



## bobobob

Greta Gerwig - SS2018 dress zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Model Stormi Bree


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Victoria Lee


----------



## bobobob

Roxanne Pallett


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Jackie Cruz


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp



	

		
			
		

		
	
s


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Janae Roubleau


----------



## steph22

Sofia Reyes


----------



## steph22

Hetitia Wright


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Greta Gerwig


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Alice Naylor-Leyland


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Allison Janney


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Jamie Chung


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Hart


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Ava Phillipe


----------



## steph22

Chloe Kim


----------



## steph22

Scarlet and Sophie Stallone


----------



## steph22

Billie Lourd


----------



## steph22

Lucy Fry


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Tove Lo


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Mackenzie Foy


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Wrenn Schmidt


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Jane Levy


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Kelly Sawyer


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie attends the 90th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 4, 2018 in Hollywood, California. zimbio


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Margot Robbie.


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Marc Jacobs


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marc Jacobs at the Miu Miu show.


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Azealia Banks


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Paris & Nikki Hilton, taken 3/20/17


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Monica Belluci


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Renee Zellweger (in character on movie set, playing Judy Garland)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Fanning, the plastic bag Chanel


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sophia Bush, special edition crochet+lamb mini


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## JoeDelRey

G Dragon with the Gabrielle bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nina Dobrev, red camellia woc


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Diane Kruger w/her mother


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicollette Sheridan as Alexis on the new Dynasty. Carrying a vintage white camera bag. Sorry for the poor quality, captured it really fast!!


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lisa Parisi


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Vinicius Damasceno


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## katlina

I watch GRACE AND FRANKIE on netflix and love that almost all of JANE FONDAS wardrobe as the character consists of chanel: so many handbags everywhere!


















and a Reissue hidden hanging on the left:


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## am2022

steph22 said:


> Elsa Hosk
> 
> View attachment 4004724


Pls identify the hat thanks guys


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## chloegal

Mia Farrow in Rosemary's baby:


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## Sarsura86

steph22 said:


> Lucy Hale
> 
> View attachment 3943850


Hi whats the name of the bag s


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Eliza Dushku


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

John Legend’s daughter Luna


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## julsdallas

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## sugarsugar88

Lauren Conrad





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Jemima Kirke


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Mette Towley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alma Jodorowsky zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Anna Mouglalis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Zita Hanrot zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Rose Depp - SS 2018 Haute Couture dress  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Clemence Poesy zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Sevigny zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Mouglalis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sonia Ben Ammar zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Erin O’Connor


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Allison Janney


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson, vintage shoulder/shopping bag


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicolas Cage w/girlfriend Erika Koike


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Bella Heathcote


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Maggie Rogers


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Rainsford Qualley (L) and Margaret Qualley


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Alyssa Julya Smith


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo zimbio


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Anna Safroncik


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Tamra Judge


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Yara Shahidi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Lily Taieb zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Christa Theret zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Alessandra Mastronard zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Alma Jodorowsky zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Kate Moran zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French singer Owlle zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Diane Rouxel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Liu Shishi zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

(L-R) Israeli actress Dar Zuzovsky and Israeli model Shlomit Malk zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Yasmin and Amber le Bon


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Alice Dellal


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriquez


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Lil' Kim


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Meis


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## ccbaggirl89

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> View attachment 4116526


different angle


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Biel (from Timberlake's Instagram)


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Mackenzie Foy


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Cardin


----------



## steph22

Ophelie Guillermand


----------



## steph22

Belen Chavanne


----------



## steph22

Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## FunkyCCMonkey

Shay Mitchell


----------



## FunkyCCMonkey

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sia w/Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tamsin Egerton with bf Josh Hartnett


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly Simms


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Arielle Kebbel


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## clumsiest

Raina (korean idol)


----------



## clumsiest

Belinda carrying a Lilac Chanel Boy


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Belen Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nina Dobrev, camellia woc


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## l0veileen

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Renee Zellweger zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Sorcha Groundsell


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner , CC Denim Flap


----------



## bobobob

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Renata Szalai


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Nunn


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Jordyn Woods


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Natalie Nunn


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## bobobob

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Rose Bertram


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Chase Carter


----------



## steph22

Kamila Hansen


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Juana Burga


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Wanessa Milhomem


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ming Xi


----------



## steph22

Kelly Sawyer


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Garner


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Hines and Rachael Harris


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Anna Ewers


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Camille Rowe


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Peyton R List


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Harley Veira-Newton


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber

View attachment 4221971


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Julia Goldani Telles


----------



## steph22

Hailey Gates


----------



## steph22

Ella Hunt


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Jocelyn Chew


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Jenny Mollen


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Elen Rivas


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Aokbab Chutimon


----------



## steph22

Pat Chayanit


----------



## steph22

Linn Mashannoad


----------



## steph22

Soojoo Park


----------



## steph22

Caroline De Maigret


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Carolyn Murphy


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Hannah Jeter


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lorena Rae


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kris Jenner, VS fashion show


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Taylor Schilling


----------



## steph22

Christine Mcguinness


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Arielle Mandelson


----------



## steph22

Anne-Marie


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alex Pall  (Chainsmokers) & Katelyn Byrd


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

India Eisley


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Danielle Jonas


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Lily-Rose Depp
> 
> View attachment 4268409


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Alba


----------



## Flip88

The dress! @lunadecasanova


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ariana Rockefeller


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Sistine Rose Stallone


----------



## bobobob

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Sistine Stallone


----------



## ccbaggirl89

custom name belt-  Pharrell Williams


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## eycartier

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Sara Dinkin


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Ashley Hart


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## bobobob

Rhea Durham


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Rhea Durham


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Raven Lyn Cornell


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## bobobob

Christine Ricci zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## bobobob

KiKi Layne


----------



## bobobob

Rhea Durham


----------



## bobobob

Joan Collins zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kiki Layne


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Marin Hinkle (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Janelle Monae zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley wearing Chanel to the premiere of her movie Colette


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillian


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk (boots)


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Clemence Boisnard zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Louise Bourgoin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Zlotowski zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Brielle Biermann


----------



## steph22

Sadie Frost


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Garner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Keleigh Sperry


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Blogger Rozalia Russian


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Larsa Pippen


----------



## bobobob

Kate Wright


----------



## steph22

Veronica Echegui


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kate Upton
> 
> View attachment 4316930


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

German actress Liv Lisa Fries


----------



## bobobob

Anna Brewster


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Go-Eun Kim


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola


----------



## bobobob

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## bobobob

Ella Purnell


----------



## bobobob

Tessa Thompson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stella Tenant zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French writer and actress Anne Berest zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pharrell and Helen Lasichanh zimbio


----------



## bobobob

American actress Geraldine Chaplin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Stacy Martin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

American and Norwegian actress Kristine Froseth zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Diana Rouxel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Ludivine Sagnier zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tilda Swinton zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Alessandra Mastronardi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carole Bouquet (left)


----------



## bobobob

French actress Kate Moran


----------



## bobobob

Russian model and actress Sasha Luss


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Gastineau zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Pharrell and Helen Lasichanh zimbio



better view


----------



## bobobob

Camila Morrone


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Marion Cotillard


 .


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> American and Norwegian actress Kristine Froseth zimbio


.


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actor Hiroshi Tamaki


----------



## bobobob

Anna Mouglalis


----------



## bobobob

Oona Chaplin


----------



## bobobob

Alma Jodorowsky zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Goodger


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard (boots)


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Stella Maxwell


----------



## bobobob

Elle Evans


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Giannulli


----------



## bobobob

Anne Berest zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Sabina Gadecki


----------



## bobobob

Monica Belluci


----------



## bobobob

Ludivine Sagnier


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Anna Mouglalis


better view


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Yamina Benguigui


----------



## bobobob

Sara Dinkin


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez (belt)


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aydin


----------



## bobobob

Candiace Dillard


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Megan Mullally


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Ali Collier


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Shepherd


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Quentin Jones


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Crystal Reed


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Amanda Clayton


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Amanda Clayton
> 
> View attachment 4328858



Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Giudice


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Ines de Ramon


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz


----------



## bobobob

Glenn Close zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Laura Bailey zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Bamber zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Anya Taylor-Joy zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Eleanor Tomlinson zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kara Del Toro


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Martin


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Ellie Bamber zimbio/vogue.com


.


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eniko Parrish


----------



## bobobob

Ariana Grande


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Jordyn Woods


----------



## bobobob

Stormi Webster's 1st Chanel bag


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## bobobob

Tilda Swinton vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Honor Swinton Bynre vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne (sunglasses)


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Hosk


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen (hat)


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Claire Holt


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Tuned83

bobobob said:


> Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightly zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## bobobob

Dawn Ward (L)


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie for Tatler April 2019


----------



## bobobob

Sasha Pivovarova


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Sheryl Lee Ralph


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

German actress Saskia Rosendahl zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emilie Livingston


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Shailene Woodley


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Melita Toscan Du Plantier


----------



## bobobob

Carson Meyer


----------



## bobobob

Leslie Bibb


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## bobobob

Tessa Thompson


----------



## bobobob

Leslie Mann


----------



## bobobob

Nathalie Love


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Chambers


----------



## bobobob

Anjelica Huston


----------



## steph22

Robin Wright


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Emilie LIvingston


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kazan


----------



## bobobob

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## bobobob

Gia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Tessa Thompson zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Leven Rambin


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Elsa Muse


----------



## steph22

Laura Schara


----------



## bobobob

Elle Macpherson


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kate Thornton


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell and Claudia Schiffer


----------



## bobobob

Janelle Monae zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Audrey Marnay


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## bobobob

Karen Elson


----------



## bobobob

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## bobobob

Laura Bailey


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Quinones


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese actress Gwei Lun-Mei


----------



## bobobob

Actress Anamaria Vartolomei


----------



## bobobob

Singer Romy Madley Croft


----------



## bobobob

Sasha Luss


----------



## bobobob

Russian actress Irina Starshenbaum


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actress Nana Komatsu zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liu Wen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese singer/actress Victoria Song zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elisa Sednaoui zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Bamber zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

French actress Joana Preiss zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Sara Serraiocco zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Celine Sallette zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Clemence Poesy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

French singer Eddy de Pretto zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Astrid Berges-Frisbey zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Korean Rapper Jennie Kim


----------



## bobobob

Phoebe Tonkin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## Flip88

Millie Mackintosh. Her fox fur trim coat is Jane and Tash. She is on the city of Bath.

Her IG


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau and friend


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner (loafers)


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Sara Dinkin


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## Flip88

I think she is a celebrity (golfer I think)

@mavis.williams


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

LaLa Anthony


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Sophie Hermann


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Janel Parrish


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner (boots)


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Connie Britton


----------



## steph22

Meg Matthews


----------



## steph22

Blythe Danner


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Helen Lasichanh


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Meg Matthews


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods (trainers)


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Cindy Kimberly


----------



## TheCathmeister1

Billie Eilish


----------



## TheCathmeister1

Billie Eilish


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## Bags_4_life

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Michelle Mone


----------



## steph22

Marc Jacobs


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Lila Grace Moss Hack


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Katheryn Winnick


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Sistine Stallone


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Yasmin Wijnaldum


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Sami Gayle


----------



## steph22

Cacee Cobb


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Sami Gayle


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Black Chyna


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Janine Chang


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Beth Stern


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Jaime Xie


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Model and blogger Victoria Barbara


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Pharrell Williams


----------



## steph22

Yoona


----------



## steph22

Park Ji-Hye


----------



## steph22

Ko A-Sung


----------



## steph22

Chung Reo-Won


----------



## steph22

Claudia Kim


----------



## steph22

Soo Joo Park


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Janel Parrish


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Garner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Serfaty


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Angela Bassett


----------



## steph22

Angela Sarafyan


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Jemima Kirke


----------



## steph22

Debra Messing


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Grace Gummer


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Kelly Sawyer


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ritchie


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Elle Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Amy Pejkovic


----------



## steph22

Hunter Mcgrady


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Erin Holland


----------



## steph22

Bambi Northwood Blyth


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Isabel Lucas


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Caroline de Maigret zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Ledoyen zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

LaLa Anthony


----------



## steph22

Heidi Range


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Andreea Sasu


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## undercoverLuxury

Anderson Paak (sunglasses)


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Princess Michael of Kent


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Erin Holland


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Barbara Streisand


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## iloveburzetta

MARGOT ROBBIE at 'Once Upon a Time' set in Hollywood


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Alycia Debnam-Carey


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ella Hunt


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## l0veileen

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Kirsty Gallacher


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Kate Wright


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## 11Rosy11

aki_sato said:


> Jessica Stein (Tuula Vintage) - love how crisp and chick her look here with that beautiful light pink chevron boy....


I love her style, and this outfit suits her.


----------



## 11Rosy11

miriammarquez said:


> Hailee Steinfeld


I like this Chanel bag!


----------



## 11Rosy11

miriammarquez said:


> Gisele Bündchen


She is beautiful in this outfit.


----------



## steph22

Jenny Mollen


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ainsley


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Anne-Marie


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Holly Valance


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Mirka Federer


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Emily Beecham


----------



## myccstory-

Celine Dion perfection!


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Georgie Thompson


----------



## steph22

Patsy Kensit


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Helen Lasichanh


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowden


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Brielle Biermann


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Jenny Mollen


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Hosk


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## bobobob

Monyetta Shaw zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie


----------



## bobobob

Sabrina Elba


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Graham


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Silverman


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lily Collins (in character for a film)


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## JoeDelRey

Park Jimin from BTS


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Maja Malnar


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Shawn Mendes


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Allison Janney


----------



## steph22

Beanie Feldstein


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Olivia Atwood


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alexina Graham


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Haim sisters


----------



## steph22

Maika Monroe


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Kristine Froseth


----------



## steph22

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Amber Gill


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Amber Gill


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Emily DiDonato


----------



## bobobob

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## IzzaGee

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## IzzaGee

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Dhowre


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Ana Braga


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana Rajakanya zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Xin Zhi Lei


----------



## bobobob

Nana Komatsu


----------



## bobobob

Jenny Kim


----------



## bobobob

German actress Nina Hoss


----------



## bobobob

Belgian singer Angele


----------



## bobobob

French actress Hafsia Herzi


----------



## bobobob

Dutch dancer Igone de Jongh


----------



## bobobob

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## bobobob

Aiysha Hart


----------



## bobobob

Spanish choreographer Blanca Li (L)


----------



## bobobob

French actress Lily Tayeb (L)


----------



## bobobob

Model Sasha Luss


----------



## bobobob

Malaysian singer Yuna


----------



## bobobob

Ines de la Fressange


----------



## bobobob

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Amber Gill


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Aiysha Hart


----------



## steph22

Heather Locklear


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## steph22

Pharrell Williams


----------



## steph22

Koki


----------



## steph22

Natasha Liu Bordizzo


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## sassification

Earrings on angelababy


----------



## steph22

Janet Montgomery


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hilbert


----------



## steph22

Skyler Shaye


----------



## steph22

Jacqueline Lord


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Liu Wen


----------



## steph22

Victoria Macgrath


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Grace Gummer


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Zazie Beetz


----------



## steph22

Emma Nelson


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor Johnson


----------



## steph22

Eliza Scanlen


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Jemima Kirke


----------



## steph22

Emily Mortimer


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Kristine Froseth


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Johnson


----------



## steph22

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## barbienipper2019

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Iris Apatow


----------



## steph22

Natalie Martinez


----------



## steph22

Renee Bargh


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aydin


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## anthonyglam

Christina Aguilera - ICONIC - 2010


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Shirley Ballas


----------



## steph22

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## steph22

Cheryl


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Queen Maxima of Netherlands (Google images)


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## bobobob

Rainey Qualley


----------



## bobobob

Kenya Kinski-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Caroline De Maigret


----------



## bobobob

Clemence Poesy


----------



## bobobob

Thai model and actress Chutimon Chuengcharoensukying


----------



## bobobob

Liu Wen vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## bobobob

French actress Juliette Dol


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

French actress Virginie Ledoyen vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Margaret Qualley vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

French actress Alma Jodorowsky vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Swedish actress Hedda Stiernstedt vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zoe Saldana w/her husband


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Erin Holland


----------



## cocoapearls

Shereè Whitfield


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## steph22

Ella Hunt


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Soo Joo Park


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadenet Taylor


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Carlotta Kohl


----------



## steph22

Olivia Lopez


----------



## steph22

Maria Duenas Jacobs


----------



## steph22

Coco Baudelle


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Brawn


----------



## steph22

Melissa Roxburgh


----------



## steph22

Grace VanderWaal


----------



## steph22

Christie Tyler


----------



## steph22

Willa Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Dodd


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## JoeDelRey

Happy Birthday to our Winter Bear Kim Taehyung


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Olivia Mann


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Kendall Rae Wright


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kaia Gerber
> View attachment 4630567


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## Pinkie*

Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## JoeyLouis

Jennifer Lopez
Photo: Backgrid


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton For Editorialist By Gilles Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## JoeDelRey

JHOPE from BTS


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## bobobob

Juliette Dol


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## bobobob

Nadia Tereszkiewicz


----------



## bobobob

G Dragon


----------



## bobobob

Bianca Li


----------



## bobobob

Helen Lasichanh


----------



## bobobob

Manon Clavel


----------



## bobobob

Hafsia Herzi


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Beth Stern


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Soo-Joo Park


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Reem Kherici


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Some Paris Couture Fashion Week show goers


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Missé Beqiri


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Bridget Malcolm


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Corrine Olympios


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Alexa Jago


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Drake


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Park Soo-Joo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Caitriona Balfe (chain around chevron clutch)


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Candice Miller


----------



## JoeDelRey

Kim Taehyung from BTS


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jorga Smith


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Juliette Dol


----------



## steph22

Karidja Toure


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Diane Rouxel


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Allison Hoker


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Georgina Chapman


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka – Cool Canada Magazine April 2020


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ana De Armas


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sophia Hutchins - coco handle small


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## phishfan

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Roxy Horner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Rosy Horner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lindsay Price


----------



## steph22

* Rainey Qualley*
*

*


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley – Elle Portugal 2020-02


----------



## steph22

Molly Shannon


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel For British Vogue Magazine July 2020


----------



## steph22

Stassi Schroeder


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Gray, CEO & Founder of Glow and Dry


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicolette Gray


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Amanda Stanton


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amber Anderson


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicola Peltz, with fiance Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Jodi Gordon


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Cardi B and daughter


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Dylan Meyer


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Maxima of the Netherlands.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Meis


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Hofit Golan


----------



## steph22

Jena Frumes


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Holly Valance


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Tilda Swinton


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Nadine Leopold


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## MishaJanuary

Vanessa Paradis ❤


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chrishnell Stause


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Roxy Horner


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sadie Frost


----------



## steph22

Lila Moss


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Chrishelle Stause


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Paradis


----------



## steph22

Blanca Li


----------



## steph22

Isabelle Adjani


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Terry Biviano


----------



## steph22

Francesca Packer


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall w/ mini coco handle  11/11/2020


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Bethanny Frankel


----------



## am1ly

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall w/ mini coco handle  11/11/2020
> View attachment 4904114


The front


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bella Hadid, medallion tote


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## iloveburzetta

Carolina di Monaco, reissue


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## lilyannie

Absolutely love Jennie from Blackpink


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Kate and Lila Moss


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak-Biermann


----------



## killuazoldyck

Park Jimin from BTS


----------



## steph22

Iman


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## haute okole

JLo at the 1/20/2021 Inauguration


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## sinny1

Draya Michele


----------



## sinny1

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Error


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## Yvon_tran

steph22 said:


> Lily Rose Depp
> View attachment 4983981



this isn’t a 19 bag, is it! Because she is wearing over the shoulder


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Tamara Francesconi


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Lucila Sola


----------



## steph22

Lauren London


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Paige Lorenze


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jordan Woods


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## MishaJanuary

DaBaby performing at the Grammys


----------



## steph22

Cardi B’s daughter Kulture


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Judd


----------



## steph22

Kate Ritchie


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Francesca Packer


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## sbelle

Camilla


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## BrandSnob

Jordyn woods


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Shiva Safai


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Saweetie


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Patsy Kensit


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## Strep2031

Bette Davis on Johnny Carson.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## sbelle




----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Robin Antin


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Gabriella Brooks


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Bella Heathcote


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Carol Alt


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Lexy Pantera


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Nicky Minaj


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Paris Fury


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jaime Xie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Frida Andersson-Lourie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Raye


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Shirley Ballas


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Claire Forlani


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brittany Matthews/Patrick Mahomes in June 2021, from her IG


----------



## steph22

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Paris Hilton 7/4/21


----------



## steph22

Daisy Edgar-Jones


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

French model Didi Stone Olomide


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Alana Stewart


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cardi B, white jumbo classic 7/9/21


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kristin Davis 7/12/21, in character for the SATC remake. Vanity case.


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## MishaJanuary

Olivia Rodrigo ❤️


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## MishaJanuary

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Léna Mahfouf


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julianne Hough


----------



## songan

Moka Fang (方媛) model & wife of HK singer/actor Aaron Kwok (郭富城):


----------



## songan

Camille Cherriere, fashion writer & social media influencer, is a mini-celebrity.


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## songan

Jessica Jung (제시카 정 수연) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)


----------



## songan

Yoona (임윤아), singer & actress, is depicted wearing the 2019 CHANEL Velvet Quilted Mini Pearl Crush Flap in Navy Blue.


----------



## songan

Meng Ziyi (孟子义), 25 year old actress:





Yang Mi (杨幂), 32 year old actress:


----------



## songan

Gabriella Berdugo
July 2021






Chanel belt bag, Courreges blazer jacket, Loewe sunglasses, Paco Rabbane skirt, Amina Muaddi heels and Nike Dunks shoes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gerard Butler, with a friend in LA 7/28/21


----------



## songan

*孟子义*
Actress Meng Ziyi









They're wearing the same 2019-2020 Ready-to-Wear cardigan in different colors.







MZY seems to prefer Chanel bags in fabrics (velvet, tweed, etc) over the leather counterpart.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Destry Spielberg 7/29 and 7/25


----------



## steph22

Chantal Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## songan

Chinese Actress Meng Ziyi 孟子义   CHANEL 19


----------



## songan




----------



## steph22

Paris and Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## songan

Moka Fang Yuan & Aaron Kwok Fu-sing


Chanel 2021 Fine Jewelry Chanel Coco Crush Ring $2650


Chanel 2021 fashion jewelry and older season Dior cap with veil


----------



## deb68nc




----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - Iman Perez and Zoe Adjani, young French actresses, attended the F/W 2021-2022 Paris Fashion Week runway shows as guests. Both were dressed to the nines in full-on Chanel outfits on July 6th, 2021.



SOURCE: zimbio


----------



## songan

Gitta Banko German-British actress and influencer


Chanel Phone Case with Chain
SOURCE: @GittaBanko


----------



## songan

CHANEL 2021: 31 RUE CAMBON SWEATER

53 year old Singaporean actress/ex-model Zoe Tay            24 year old Japanese actress/model Ayami Nakajo


----------



## songan

CHANEL 2021 Couture & Ready-to-Wear Collection 
Ayami Nakajo


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## songan

SPRING/SUMMER 2021 CHANEL HAUTE COUTURE LOOKBOOK
Ayami Nakajo, Japanese actress and model, wears haute couture
Look 1:   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ayami: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Look 9:   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ayami:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Look 27: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ayami:


----------



## songan

Chanel Métiers d’Art 2021 Haute Couture Collection 
Zoe Lister-Jones, British actress, producer, director and scriptwriter wears Chanel couture clothing and Amina Muaddi Rosie PVC pumps to her movie premier.

Look 1:


----------



## songan

Cecelia Liu Shi Shi (刘诗诗)
​















SOURCES: weibo, zimbo, gettyimages, facebook, daydaynew.cc, lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

Liu Shi Shi  (刘诗诗)


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Liu Shi Shi (刘诗诗) is a brand ambassador for CHANEL in Asia.


----------



## songan

*Liu Shi Shi Reviews CHANEL's 2021 Métiers d’Arts Collection 

CLICK HERE - SinaWeiboVideo- CHANEL 2021

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*
CHANEL haute couture bag & haute couture high heels
CHANEL jewelry, ready-to-wear jacket & ready-to-wear skirt

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*








						A collector’s guide to Chanel Métiers d’Art handbags | Christie's
					

The Métiers d’Art collection is witty, eclectic and Chanel to the core. Illustrated with bags offered at Christie’s




					www.christies.com


----------



## songan

CHANEL COUTURE - JULY 2021
Supermodel, Liu Wen (劉雯), wears runway couture from CHANEL Pre-Fall 2021 to the Fall/Winter 2021-2022 fashion show.





Close-up of the CHANEL couture dress and couture jewelry 
SOURCE: lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

CHANEL COUTURE - JULY 2021
Victoria Song / Song Qian (宋茜) is a K-pop star turned actress. She's wore the complete look # 62 from CHANEL Pre-Fall 2021 to the CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021-2022 haute couture runway show as a guest of Virginie Viard.



Veteran movie star, Zhou Xun (周迅), wears the CHANEL couture jacket from look # 42 with the CHANEL couture skirt from look # 2.




Taiwanese actress, Zhang Jun Ning (張鈞甯) wears the CHANEL couture miniskirt from CHANEL 2021 Meitier d'Art looks 2-4 with items from other seasons and other designers. Like the other actresses, she is a guest for the CHANEL F/W 2021-2022 runway show.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 SOURCES: lujuba.cc and Vogue


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## songan

CHANEL 2016-2018 Haute Couture & CHANEL 2016-2018 Ready-to-Wear Collections
Ayami Nakajo, ( 中条 あやみ ), Japanese model and actress:


----------



## songan

Virginia Konopka


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## songan

Why doesn't she use it as a crossbody-- diagonally across her chest? That's the new trend among Millenials and Generation Z.
It doesn't work as a fanny pack. 



steph22 said:


> Lori Harvey
> View attachment 5155406


----------



## songan

Gwen Steffani


Chanel S/S 2021 Release - Style A01113  
Chanel Green Rectangular Mini Bag with green mermaid iridescent hardware


----------



## songan

Camille Charriere, freelance writer, consultant and fashion personality, wears the black CHANEL couture jacket from Meitier d'Arts 2021 look #42 with the CHANEL couture miniskirt from Meitier d'Arts 2021 look #2.




It's interesting that both Camille and actress Zhou Xun independently decided on the same exact couture purchases.




SOURCE @camillecharriere, Vogue, Weibo, daydaynews.cc


----------



## songan

Camille Charriere


@parisiensinparis @camillecharriere


----------



## songan

Kylie Minogue






Chanel bags in various styles
Chanel runway silver and black heels


----------



## songan

Xin Zhilei (辛芷蕾) actress



Textile C19 Bag


----------



## songan

Moka Fang / Fang Yuan (方媛)
Chanel Quilted Phone Holder With Chain


----------



## songan

Zhou Xun (周迅)
46 year old veteran TV and movie star








^ C19 Bag in various colors and sizes
Chanel watch
Chanel earrings
Chanel top


----------



## songan

*BLAKE LIVELY *(American actress)
*

*
CHANEL 2016 Pre-Spring Bag Collection
DICE = black PVC, brass hardware and a gold leather interior


----------



## songan

AYAMI NAKAJO


1. Boucle jacket, boucle top, and matching boucle skirt
2. Plexi Coco Evening Bag
3. Long Necklace
4. Necklace
Each component of the magazine look is originally from CHANEL Spring/Summer 2021 Ready-to-Wear Runway.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. S/S 2021 Ready-to-Wear Look #50 (boucle jacket, matching top and skirt)



2. Chanel Plexi Coco Evening Bag from Look #34 of Chanel S/S 2021 Haute Couture Runway Show
Ref.  AS2534 B05551 C0229  _Price: $10,200 USD


_



3. Long Necklace
(Gold Toned Metal, Black Lambskin, Pearly White Pearls)
Ref.  AB6154 B05546 NC156  _Price: $2,425 USD_



CHANEL S/S 2021 Ready-to-Wear Look #36 Long Necklace

4.Necklace
(Gold Metal & Black Lambskin with CC Logo)
Ref.  AB6167 B05547 NC155  _Price: $1,425 USD_



CHANEL S/S 2021 Ready-to-Wear Look #36 Necklace


----------



## songan

AYAMI NAKAJO



1. CHANEL Small Pearl Chain Hobo Bag
Style code: AS2503  _Price: $4300 USD_

2. CHANEL S/S 2021 Ready-to-Wear Jacket & Skirt from Look #44


SOURCE: VOGUE, @chanel, @nakajo_ayami


----------



## songan

*Marian Rivera Diego* (Spanish-Filipino actress and socialite)





CASE FOR IPHONE XII PRO WITH CHAIN
(Black Lambskin & Gold-Tone Metal)
Ref.  AP2197 B05770 94305 _ Price: $1,350 USD_




Cotton Pink & Yellow Hat
Ref. AA7574 B05775 NC583  _Price: $825 USD_

J12 JEWELRY WATCH, 38 MM
Ref. H3386  _Price: $55,000 USD_


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lady Gaga 8/4/21


----------



## songan

National beauty of South Korea, *Giana Jun* ( Jun Ji-hyun ), wears full-on Chanel in The Legend of the Deep Sea, episode 7. 
She plays a mermaid who becomes human. The coral tweed dress, the coral tweed jacket, the dark pink boater hat and velvet-black ankle boots are all from the *Chanel Fall/Winter 2016-2017* collection. The glasses are from Gentle Monster.


----------



## songan

Hamburg, Germany - July 27, 2021
Semra Hunt, TV hostess and wife of professional footballer Aaron Hunt, wears previous season Chanel earrings, Celine sunglasses, Aje black minidress, Chanel black chevron clutch and Chanel Resort 2021 black slides.


----------



## songan

Semra Hunt and her CHANEL Black Calfskin Quilted XXL Travel Flap Bag


----------



## songan

Turkic-German TV host and socialite, Semra Hunt, watches her husband's professional football matches and football practices.


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## songan

Actress Tang Yan went to hot pot with her TV host friends in September 2020.


----------



## songan

Actor Wang Yibo  (王一博)
Chanel brooches are becoming even more popular given the posts of everyday people pinning the broaches on all their clothing. It's trending on the Chinese phone app platform Little Red Book.


SOURCE: Weibo, Tumblr, Little Red Book


----------



## songan

Punjabi actress* Alia Bhatt* wears the Chanel Side Packs to the airport.

Chanel S/S 2019


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji Hyun *(왕지현)

Giana Jun wears an old set of Chanel S/S 2014 Ready-to-Wear in her hit TV series: You Who Came From Another Star, episode 16. The colors look different due to differences in the lighting(candlelight verus brightly lit up runway).


----------



## songan

Fauke Ludwig


----------



## songan

Lotus Opoku


Light Blue Belt Bag
Light Blue Chanel Slides


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji Hyun* acts as the superstar Cheon Song Yi wearing CHANEL S/S 2014 Ready to Wear collection with a Chanel Boy bag.
Watch her outfit on You Who Came From The Stars, episode 14.


----------



## songan

LOS ANGELES, CA - AUGUST 2, 2021
Actress *Margot Robbie* wears look #3 from the* CHANEL Resort/Cruise 2021-2022* collection to her movie premiere.


----------



## songan

CJ Franco and Arielle Raycene (B or C list actresses)


Chanel pink WoC//Alessandra Rich pink dress//The Attico light blue high heels//
Ankle bracelets have been in-vogue since early 2020.


----------



## songan

*Araya Alberta Hargate* - Thai actress, model and TV personality


Chanel print wrap-dress (older season)
Chanel Necklace (Meitier d'Arts 2021)  Ref.  AB6154 B05546 NC156
Chanel Slingbacks (Fall 2021 - white/black sold out; only black available) Ref.  G37534 Y55346 94305


----------



## songan

*Due Arisara Thongborisut *(actress from Thailand)



Chanel slit skirt (older season)
Belt (Meitier d'Arts 2021) Ref.  AB6158 B05630 NC343


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne (model, socialite, social media maven) wears the sweater and pants set from look #18
of the CHANEL S/S 2021 Ready-to-Wear collection.







SOURCE: Vogue, @leoniehanne


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne continued...
CHANEL MINI EVENING BAG  Ref.  AS2535 B05552 NC533
CHANEL OPEN SHOES  Ref.  G37869 X56198 K2984
CASE FOR IPHONE XII PRO WITH CHAIN Ref. AP2197 B05770 94305


----------



## songan

*Janine Chang* ( 張鈞甯 ), actress from Ruyi Palace, wore CHANEL Métiers d'Art 2021 items to the CHANEL F/W 2021-2022 show.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bucket with Chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ref.  AP2257 B05917 94305

CHANEL Métiers d'Art 2021 Skirt (glittered tulle)
Ref.  P71113 V62279 MB103


----------



## songan

German born, Taiwanese actress *Janine Chang* ( 張鈞甯 ) was among the audience at Chanel's S/S2019 collection.
Taiwanese actress* Tiffany Hsu* ( 許瑋甯 ) and Janine Chang are pictured attending the runway show for F/W 2017-2018.


----------



## songan

*Xin Zhilei* (辛芷蕾) Chinese actress known for her role in Ruyi Palace wears Chanel to the F/W 2021-2022 runway show and in various editorials and personal photos.






Sina - Weibo Video - Xin Zhilei in Chanel Outfits, Part 1
Sina - Weibo Video - Xin Zhilei in Chanel Outfits, Part 2

SOURCE: weibo, lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

*Xin Zhilei* (辛芷蕾) in Paris, France


----------



## songan

French actress and model *Regina Anikiy *


----------



## songan

*Chiara Ferragni*

salmon + orange
S U M M E R --> F A L L        
A U G U S T 2021


----------



## songan

Model *ELSA HOSK* got her Chanel bag from @MoonstoneVintageLA


----------



## songan

*Virginia Konopka*



SOURCE: virginia_konopka


----------



## songan

*Virginia Konopka* is a Russian socialite living between GERMANY | NETHERLANDS | PARIS

San Tropez Trip 2021


----------



## songan

VIRGINIA KONOPKA
Russian socialite living between GERMANY | NETHERLANDS | PARIS

Virginia is wearing all Chanel except for the Bottega Veneta Stretch Heels in Black


----------



## songan

48 year old Korean actress Park Joo Mi ( 박주미 ) wears a long, light green, wool Chanel coat ($6550 USD) in Love (ft. Marriage and Divorce), episodes 11 & 12


----------



## songan

Chinese actor Wang Yibo (王一博) wears Chanel.

Men wearing women's ready-to-wear items and women wearing men's designer clothing promotes the idea of gender fluidity and tolerance for LGBT groups. This practice by celebrities, like Bella Hadid, brings about greater social awareness: biological sex is not the same as gender. Gender is made fluid via performances of masculinity and femininity. Gender is on an ever-changing spectrum for all individual human beings.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ref.  AB6166 B05547 NC155


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ref.  AB6158 B05630 NC343


SOUCES: lujube.cc, cfen.si, Chanel


----------



## songan

Actress Son Ye-Jin ( 손예진 ) wears the CHANEL fine jewelry line in Crash Landing On You, Episode 2.

CHANEL Coco Crush Earrings ($3,300 USD)
CHANEL Coco Crush Necklace ($2,600 USD)



SOURCE: @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

Who: Park Joo-Mi ( 박주미 ) as the character Sa Pi-Young 
What: @chanelofficial CHANEL Resort 2021 Collection
Where: Love (Ft Marriage and Divorce)  결혼작사 이혼작곡 , Season 2, Episode 8


SOURCE: Vogue, @kdrama_fashion


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff (R)


----------



## Bagetina

Bella hadid


----------



## Bagetina

Paris hilton


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Giana Jun / *Jun Ji Hyun* ( 전지현 ) wears CHANEL Ready-to-Wear 2013-2014 Cruise collection as the character Cheon Song Yi in the award winning drama, My Love From Another Star.





SOURCE: https://www.preview.ph/fashion/jun-ji-hyun-stylish-outfits-my-love-from-the-star-a00346-20200716


----------



## songan

Cantopop entertainer, Aaron Kwok ( 郭富城 ) with his wife, Moka Fang ( 方媛 ) are surrounded by paparazzi at the Sha Tin Racecourse, where they go to watch their race horses' performance.


----------



## songan

_Coco Crush earrings, $6750 USD, *CHANEL* Ref. J11191 _

These gorgeous earrings showcase the luxury house's iconic quilted motif and is made of 18-karat white and yellow gold and brilliant diamonds. The best part? These are clip-on earrings and work for both pierced and non-pierced ears. You can put the 3-piece segment on left ear and the 1-piece segment on the right ear. Or wear both sections on the same ear like the Chanel model. So cute!

These CHANEL's Coco Crush earrings are worn by three different South Korean actresses in three different K-dramas:
1. Seo Ye Ji ( 서예지 ) in It's Okay To Not Be Okay ( 사이코지만 괜찮아 )
2. Kim Da Mi ( 김다미 ) in Itaewon Class ( 이태원 클라쓰 )
3. Son Ye-Jin ( 손예진 ) in Crash Landing On You ( 사랑의 불시착 )








SOURCE: https://www.preview.ph/fashion/lotd...adies-love-to-wear-a00191-20200825?reg=feed_1


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## songan

Elise Josson, Filipina actress and model, chooses to bring her Chanel backpack for a trip to Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## songan

*Lily Rose Depp* wore Chanel on an August 9th, 2021 date with Austin Butler.



 Chanel Black Velvet Slingbacks 



​Chanel Vintage Red & Black Sunglasses  
Chanel Coco Crush Ring Small Version
Chanel Coco Crush Bracelet
Levi’s 501 Dark Blue Denim Straight Jeans
Courreges Leather Crossbody Bag


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## songan

*SEO YE JI* (서예지) wears two Chanel bags from the Chanel Spring Summer 2020 runway in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), episode 12. The first is a white Chanel vanity bag with handle. The second is a metallic silver Chanel flap bag with handle.






SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past in the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). She wears a Chanel Kiss Lock Bag with her Saint Laurent dress in episode 16.




Chanel Kiss-Lock Bag


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

In the Korean drama It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), *Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman named Ko Mun-Yeong, who has a difficult personality and a troubled past. In episode 16, Ko Mun-Yeong wears Chanel sneakers with an Isabelle Marant Étoile Gayle Chambray Jumpsuit.




Chanel Calfskin White Sneakers


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

In It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), actress* Seo Ye Ji *(서예지) plays a children's book writer, named Ko Mun-Yeong, who has a difficult personality and a troubled past. In episode 16, she wears a white Chanel dress from Chanel Spring/Summer 2021.






SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Jaime Xie* - billionaire heiress




Chanel No. 5 Quilted Canvas Flap Bag


Chanel Pearl Earrings ( Ref.  A36138 Y02005 Z2354 )



Chanel Necklace
Cartier Jus-en-clu bracelets and Love bracelet
Aquazzura So Nude sandals
Wildflower Flames Iphone Case in Lavender

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*Nicolette Gray*


Chanel Mini Patent Flap Bag


----------



## songan

German TV host and actress* Semra Hunt*


Chanel Phone Case With Chain


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*





SOURCE:








						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김민정) - Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*



SOURCE:








						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김민정) - Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*



SOURCE:
	

	







						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## songan

*Vanessa Paradis *(48 years old) - French singer, model and actress


^ Chanel Red Suede Ankle Strap Sandals
Chanel Le Vernis Longwear Nail Color in Gitane
Mother denim jeans
Chanel belt








^ Chanel Red Suede Ankle Strap Sandals
Chanel Le Vernis Longwear Nail Color in Gitane
Chanel 4185 Gold Aviator Sunglasses


​SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

French actress and singer* 
Vanessa Paradis *(with her daughter Lily Rose Depp)








^ Chanel Spring 2021 Pre Collection Cardigan
Chanel Aged Calfskin Small Bubble CC Flap Bag
Chanel Satin Slim Fit Trouser
Chanel Black Leather Platform Boots

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) -  Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer, songwriter, dancer and performer




*SOURCE: *


			https://twitter.com/chimstyle_k/


----------



## songan

*Jeon Somi* (전소미) - K-pop star wears Chanel in her 2021 Instagram post
*Pink Tweed/Leather Gabrielle Small Backpack Bag* (2019 collection)



Compared to Chanel flap bags, Chanel backpacks are intrinsically imbued with a youthful flavor which suits 20 year old Jeon Somi.

SOURCE: @somsomi0309//item ID done by songan


----------



## songan

Actresses Yoona and Song Ga In incidentally wore the same Chanel jacket. Clothes look different depending on who is wearing them.



SOURCE:








						같은 샤넬 자켓 입은 윤아 송가인
					

같은 옷 다른 느낌 같은 옷을 입어도 느낌이 다른 건 도대체 무엇 때문일까요? 체형도 체형이겠지만 얼굴의...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Somi* (소미) - K-pop star




SOURCE:








						여자아이돌 샤넬 착용 : 제니 아이린 사나 전소미
					

너무 좋아하는 브랜드 C H A N E L 샤넬 특유의 클래식함이 좋더라구요 특히 80년대 90년대가 샤넬의...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Astrid Wehrze Frisbet *(French actress) wears the same Chanel dress as *Kim Min Hee* (Korean actress).





SOURCE:
	

	







						아스트리드 베흐제 프리스베 : 다시 태어나고 싶게 만드는 매력쩌는 여배우(feat.샤넬)
					

영화 <욕망의 법칙> 보셨나요? 개인적으로 영화 자체의 정서를 받아들이기는 힘들었지만 캐릭터들의 ...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Lily Rose Depp *(actress, model, daughter of Johnny Depp and Vanessa Paradis)


​^ Chanel Coco Crush Ring Small Version
(Ref. J10817)
Chanel Logo Boots
Loro Piana Leather Horsey Jacket
Jean Paul Gaultier 1996 Mesh Top
Courreges Croc Bag


----------



## songan

Mrs. BC (socialte and model)


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak


----------



## songan

New York City - 08.15.2021
*Rhianna *wears a bodysuit from Chanel Pre-Fall 2021 Metier d'Arts collection with the Chanel No. 5 Belt.
|.......................................Rhianna........................................|..................Runway Model Wearing Look #13..........................|



Chanel Number 5 Belt


Linda Farrow x the Attico Marfa Sunglasses
Savage x Fenty Unlined Balconette Bra
Vivienne Westwood pearl chokers
Gucci jeans
New Era Yankees Moma Hat
Adidas sneakers

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

professional socialite @mrs_bcworld


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Hudson 8/18/21


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## songan

*Son Ye-Jin* (손예진) wears Chanel earrings in Crash Landing on You.


----------



## songan

Actress* Dilraba Dilmurat* ( دىلرەبا دىلمۇرات / 迪丽热巴 迪力木拉提 ) arrives at Shanghai airport,
wearing a Chanel cap, Chanel jacket and a Chanel Gabrielle Mini bag in the color white.  




^ CHANEL Pre-Fall 21A Boxed Set of 4 Mini Bags

SOURCE: Naver, Weibo


----------



## songan

*Morgan Stewart *- socialite & TV personality (known for reality TV series The Rich Kids of Beverly Hills)


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## songan

*Irene Kim* (Korean-American model and entrepreneur) has on a complete ready-to-wear ensemble from look #54 with an additional necklace from look #13.



SOURCE: @ireneisgood


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## songan

*Célia Jaunat Krychowiak - *French model and wife of Polish professional footballer Grzegorz Krychowiak 

1 Chanel short sleeved button up, 2 different outfits:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brooke Shields, via her Insta


----------



## songan

*Yoojin *
Chanel 21B - $2500 Long Necklace, $4900 Small Vanity Case


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## songan

*Elsa Hosk* - supermodel lugs her Deauville tote


----------



## songan

Moka Fang (方媛) - model and wife of singer Aaron Kwok


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

*Virginia Konopka*


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic

*


----------



## steph22

Madison Brown


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

*Gabriella Berdugo *- Spanish-Parisian fashion personality


----------



## songan

*Irene Kim* - Korean American model, fashion entrepreneur and Vogue writer


*CHOKER Metal & Lambskin Gold, White & Black*
Ref.  AB6771 B06482 NE777
$1,025*



*EARRINGS Metal Gold, White & Black*
Ref.  AB6729 B06481 NE777
$525*



*BELT Metal & Lambskin Gold, White & Black*
Ref.  AB6774 B06482 NE777
$2,075*



ID Credit: songan
Source: Chanel official website, Instagram


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## songan

*Amanda Sanchez* with* Cris Herrmann*
 Haute couture models wears F/W 2021-2022 Chanel ready-to-wear items.


----------



## songan

Actress *Daisy Edgar-Jones* has Chanel fine jewelry in her ears:



*COMÈTE GÉODE EARRINGS 
Small version, 18K white gold, diamonds*
Ref. J0464​Here she is wearing Coco Crush earrings and her Chanel lace blouse:



*COCO CRUSH EARRINGS 
Quilted motif, 18K white and yellow gold, diamonds*
Ref. J11191




*COCO CRUSH EARRINGS
Quilted motif, 18K yellow gold*
Ref. J11134​


*COCO CRUSH RING
Quilted motif, small version,
18K yellow gold*
Ref. J10571
	

		
			
		

		
	



*COCO CRUSH RING*
* Quilted motif, mini version,*
*18K yellow gold, diamonds*
Ref. J11872​Daisy Edgar-Jones wore a CHANEL SS2021 haute couture dress to the Golden Globe Awards. 
The dress was part of look #30 on the CHANEL runway. 



SOURCES: Chanel official website, Vogue, Vanity Fair and Instagram


----------



## songan

Actress* Kim Go-eun* (김고은) wears three separate looks from the CHANEL Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear Collection:


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## songan

Actress Maggie Jiang aka *Jiang Shuying* (江疏影):



SOURCE: https://inf.news/en/entertainment/e106d1b5fb37d325002d39895e26ceae.html


----------



## songan

Reality TV star *Juliette Porter* may have broken up with her boy Sam Logan, but she still has her black boy from Chanel!


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

MALIBU, CALIFORNIA - AUGUST 29, 2021 
*Sofia Richie *is a fashion designer and minor commercial model as well as the youngest daughter of notable singer Lionel Richie.
Sunglasses + White Shirt + Paisley Pastel Pants + White Sneakers = SR's outfit
I understand the general concept but the idea was better than the execution.


SOURCE: starstyles.com


----------



## songan

Maggie Jiang aka *Jiang Shuying* (江疏影) often carries Chanel bags if she's not carrying Hermes or Tods.



SOURCE: https://inf.news/en/entertainment/e106d1b5fb37d325002d39895e26ceae.html


----------



## songan

Socialite *Virginia Konopka* wears a vintage Chanel tweed and feather minidress with Chanel bag 
and Chanel earrings. The shoes are from Amina Muaddi. Old and new combine.



SOURCE: instagram.com/virginiakonopka


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## songan

Actress *Jiang Shuying* (江疏影) shops inside a Chanel boutique in China.




SOURCE: blog.naver.net fanpage


----------



## songan

Russian fashion personality *Miraslava Duma* wears a CHANEL runway piece circa 2013.



SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## songan

*Jennie Kim* (김제니)
The K-pop idol/ singer from BlackPink wears her circa 2020 Chanel cardigans
with a Gabrielle backpack and Chanel season 21A accessories.


----------



## songan

*Scarlett Gartmann *- German model and girlfriend of professional soccer player Marco Reus


----------



## songan

*Alba Garavito Torres *walks in Paris, France with her Chanel 19.
Beige and a pop of citrus yellow!


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic *- Serbian socialite poses in London


	

		
			
		

		
	
 SOURCE: IG@tamarakalinic
Le Boy bag @chanel//leather gauchos @petarpetrovofficial//white blouse @prada//blue mules @balenciaga


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## Bowpeep*

steph22 said:


> Sofia Richie
> View attachment 5180139


Does anyone know what style bag this is? Looks a little bit like a 19 style but perhaps not a flap bag?


----------



## songan

Actress *Kim Hee Sun* (김희선) wears a CHANEL Spring 2021 Neon Pink Quilted Denim Small Messenger Bag Gold Hardware, (Reference: AS2537 B05615 NC517) from the CHANEL 21S collection in episode 4 of the reality show Honeymoon Tavern. It's priced at $3,600 USD.
.


----------



## songan

*Park Joo-Mi* (박주미) wore a S/S 2021 CHANEL collection Cashmere Cardigan, Light Pink & Navy Blue ($4,250 USD) in Love Ft Marriage And Divorce season 2 episode 11.


----------



## songan

Actress *Tanya Tong* /Tong Yao ( 童瑶) often carries a Chanel 2017 Lucky Charms 2.55 Reissue flap bag in the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty《三十而已 》, where she plays a housewife and business woman.   




SOURCE:  小红书, https://www.nuyou.com.sg/gallery/fa...ed-tong-yao-chinese-drama-nothing-but-thirty/


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## songan

LONDON, ENGLAND - AUGUST 27, 2021
*Amal Fashanu* attends the British LGBT Awards 2021.


----------



## songan

*Jessica Jung* (정수정)


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## songan

Chanel brand ambassador *Kristen Stewart* wore Chanel fine jewelry on the red carpet to the 2021 Venice International Film Festival.



*BOUTON DE CAMÉLIA CHOKER*
*18K white gold, diamonds*
Ref. J12063
$38,400 USD

SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 4, 2021 - VENICE, ITALY
*Kristen Stewart* wore a Chanel Pre-Fall 2021 black and gold tweed body suit with Chanel high heels from the 21A collection to the 2021 Venice International Film Festival. She later changed outfits in the afternoon to a pastel boudoir-like outfit from the Chanel Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Haute Couture collection.







Source: Vogue.com, Variety.com


----------



## songan

The Spanish actress* Penelope Cruz *was a guest for the 78th Venice International Film Festival on September 4, 2021. She is an official Chanel ambassador and arrived in Venice wearing a Chanel Resort 2020 look, with a Chanel Resort 2022 look following for the film’s official photocall on the red carpet.



Source: Vogue.com, https://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2021/09/02/penelope-cruz-wore-chanel-chanel-haute-couture-on-the-opening-day-of-the-2021-venice-film-festival/


----------



## songan

*Penelope Cruz* wore a Chanel Fall 2021 Haute Couture gown on the day of the Venice International Film Festival opening ceremony.
 She attended the red carpet premiere of Madres Paralelas to promote her film.



Source: Vogue.com, https://www.redcarpet-fashionawards...opening-day-of-the-2021-venice-film-festival/


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 5, 2021 - VENICE, ITALY
Actress *Penelope Cruz* wore a Chanel knit dress for the Competencia Oficial premiere. The wrist cuffs are from the Chanel 22C collection. The satin, open-toed pumps with pearl embellished heels are spectacular. Her shoulder bag is a wooden 22C vanity case (ref. # AS2928) that normally would be revealed at the CHANEL Resort 2022 runway show and then released for sale to the general public in January 2022.






SOURCES: https://www.redcarpet-fashionawards...cial-venice-film-festival-photocall-premiere/, http://www.chanel.com, 小红书 | littleredbook, IG loicprigent


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## songan

Chinese actress* Victoria Song* / Song Qian (宋茜) took a selfie wearing Fall Winter Ready-to-Wear clothing and her Chanel J12 white ceramic watch. The selfie was uploaded on her Weibo blog on September 5, 2021.









SOURCES: 小红书,  www,weibo.com/u/2902408801?is_hot=1#_rnd1630914553340


----------



## songan

46 year old Chinese actress *Zhou Xun* I周迅) wears Chanel Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Ready-to-Wear collection pieces. She was the longtime, gamine-looking muse of Chanel creative director Karl Lagerfeld when she was in her thirities. Virginie Viard prefers other actresses. But Zhou Xun is still loyal to the Chanel brand.


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## songan

Chinese Actor *Wang Yi Bo* (王一博) wears CHANEL Resort 2022 RTW.




SOURCE: xiaohongshu


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Pia Whitesell


----------



## steph22

Cheynne Tozzi


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## platanoparty

Emma Raducanu in new Chanel (I believe 22C)


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 13, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
*Lily Rose Depp *wears a Chanel SS 2015 Haute Couture top and Chanel SS 2015 Haute Couture skirt to the 2021 New York Metropolitan Museum of Art Fashion Academy Annual Charity Ball aka the Met Gala.


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 13, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
*Kristen Stewart* wears Chanel Spring 2021 Haute Couture top with Chanel Spring 2021 Haute Couture pants to the Met Gala.


----------



## songan

Actress *Margaret Qualley* wears CHANEL high jewelry, CHANEL Haute Couture white dress, and CHANEL white boots to the NY Met Gala on 9.13.2021.


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## songan

Actress *Xin Zhilei* (辛芷蕾) was photographed in 21A Metier D'Arts collection apparel, bag, shoes, and accessories.


SOURCE: 辛芷蕾 Weibo blog


----------



## steph22

Kenya Moore


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim from BlackPink


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니)


----------



## songan

*Kong Hyun-Joo* (공현주) carried CHANEL En Vogue Bag $4,800 in tvN High Class episode 4. 
(The En Vogue Bag was released in the CHANEL Cruise 2019 Collection).


----------



## songan

At the 46th Toronto International Film Festival, actress and House ambassador *Lily-Rose Depp *attended the premiere of Silent Night as the leading actress. On this occasion, she wore a look from the CHANEL Spring-Summer 2014 Haute Couture collection and CHANEL Leather Toe Camelia Pumps.


View attachment 5197475


SOURCES: starstyles.com, CHANEL on twitter, IG@chanelofficial


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) from BlackPink lounges at home with Chanel Fall 2021 RTW apparel and baggy boyfriend jeans. Her contract with JYP Entertainment mandates brand ambassadorship responsibilities with Chanel. (Each member of BlackPink is the official brand ambassador of a different luxury brand for the Korean public and international fans).


9/17/2021 IG@jennierubyjane


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) from BlackPink models the CHANEL Coco Crush Fine Jewelry collection.


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 10, 2021 - DEAUVILLE, FRANCE
*Marie Colomb* wore CHANEL Fall 2020-2021 collection apparel with a CHANEL Fall 2021-2022 Act 2 (21K) flap bag and white boots from the Resort 2022 runway to the Deauville American Film Festival's premiere of Dune.


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 17, 2021 - TORONTO, ONTARIO
At the Toronto International Film Festival (TIFF), Lily Rose Depp was pictured pretty-in-pink. She wore CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Haute Couture at the screening of Wolf. The boudoir-like outfit showcases the idea of _winter pastels._








	

		
			
		

		
	
Gianvito Rossi Black Satin Pumps
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
CHANEL Coco Crush Ring Small Version

SOURCES: starstyle.com, twitter.com/CHANEL, zimbio.com, lujuba.cc


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## Sferics

I personally think


songan said:


> Astrid Wehrze Frisbet



is close enough, but her name is
Àstrid Bergès-Frisbey


----------



## songan

*Marion Cotillard* wore Chanel Resort 2022, specifically look #51, to the Chanel Cannes dinner party.




ID Credit: songan
SOURCE: zimbio.com, vogue.com


----------



## songan

Korean actress Kim Go Eun (김고은) is often pictured wearing Chanel fine jewelry pieces, especially the Coco Crush collection.


----------



## songan

For the opening ceremony of the 69th San Sebastian Film Festival, French actress Marion Cotillard wore a CHANEL Spring 2021 Haute Couture dress, which consisted of a two-piece, black ensemble. She wore CHANEL bow ankle strap pumps and a CHANEL Haute Couture belly necklace.


SOURCE: thefashionistastories.com


----------



## songan

Marion Cotillard attended the premiere of Bigger Than Us during 69th San Sebastian International Film Festival at Victoria Eugenia Theatre on September 18, 2021 in San Sebastian, Spain. She wore CHANEL Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear (consisting of a black tweed crop jacket and black denim & tulle pleated pants) and matched a dark pink jacquard Mini Flap Bag from the 21K collection to the dark pink piping and lining of the tweed jacket.


----------



## songan

English actress Rebecca Fergusson attended the red carpet photo-call at Le Grand Rex in Paris for the premiere of Dune (September 6, 2021). Rebecca wore a pink Chanel Spring 2020 Haute Couture silk tulle dress, embellished with white and pink ennobled lace and accented with a white sequin belt. This is another pastel confection/boudoir-like night gown look made popular in 2021 by many actresses wearing Chanel to the red carpet. 

IMO: I don't find the color complementary to her skin-tone and the illusion neckline is distracting, taking away from the overall gestalt of the dress.


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Zhou Xun (周迅) wears a head-to-toe CHANEL ensemble to attends a CHANEL event centered around their fragrance collection and Chanel No 5 perfume.


----------



## songan

Kim Go-Eun (김고은) wore a CHANEL Fall 2021 RTW Jacket in Iridescent Tweed.


----------



## songan

Gong Hyun-Joo (공현주) carried a CHANEL Caviar Quilted Zipped Multi Pouch (black) in tvN's High Class (하이클래스) episode 3. The cardigan is also CHANEL. # Kong Hyun-Joo # Korean drama


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Zhang Jingyi (张婧仪) wears her Chanel 19 flap bag to the airport.


SOURCE: Sina weibo blog


----------



## songan

CHANEL celebrated the 100th anniversary of Chanel No. 5 perfume with a PR event in China. Chinese actress Xin Zhilei (辛芷蕾) wore a CHANEL Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear dress with accessory suspenders from the 21K collection. Bracelets are CHANEL fine jewelry.















SOURCES: Sina weibo blog, IG@xin_zhilei, 小红书|RED


----------



## songan

Ivanka 





SOURCE: justjared.com


----------



## songan

Gianna Jun/ Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) acts as the starlet Cheon Song Yi in My Love From The Stars. In episode 6, Cheon Song Yi wore a ready-to-wear ensemble from the Chanel 2013/2014 Cruise Collection. The Chanel Pearl Button Blouse tucked into her Chanel Asymmetric Skirt looks wonderful paired with her Chanel pearl headband.


----------



## steph22

Roxy Horner


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## songan

French actress Marion Cotillard wore a CHANEL Spring 2021 blouse tucked into pink pants at the San Sebastian International Film Festival in Donostia, Spain.


----------



## songan

Misha Grimes


Source: IG@misha_grimes


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Jennie Kim* from BlackPink is the face of the CHANEL 2021-2022 Coco Neige collection, which launches October 19, 2021.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## songan

Camila Coelho pairs her white Chanel clutch with YSL heels


----------



## songan

Marion Cotillard at the San Sebastian International Film Festival in Spain:


----------



## songan

Actor Wang Yibo (王一博) is a CHANEL brand ambassador in China.


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## songan

Xin Zhi Le (辛芷蕾) in CHANEL SS2021


----------



## songan

Victoria Song (宋茜) with Cecelia Liu (刘诗诗)
Song Qian is wearing Resort 2021 look #26, whilst exploring the Chanel Beauty products.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Linda Lopez (JLo's sister) 9/25/21


----------



## songan

Who wore the CHANEL Fall 2019 sweater better? Chinese actress Bai Lu (白鹿) or K-pop idol Jennie Kim (김제니)? 
Please keep all commentary in the corresponding Chanel Comments thread.



Source: 小红书 | RED


----------



## songan

Actress Kristen Stewart opted to wear look #37 from the CHANEL Resort 2022 collection during the 2021 Venice International Film Festival screening of Spencer. The boucle jacket is decorated with metal embellishments which are symbols of the CHANEL house. She kept the outfit simple and streamlined with white high heels and no jewelry.


Source: zimbio.com


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Zhou Yutong (周雨彤) & her Chanel 19 bag


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## songan

BlackPink Jennie Kim and Lisa Manoban


----------



## songan

Danish model Emili Sindlev wore winter pastel colored Missoni knits and her beautiful Chanel 21K light purple phone case with chain to the Missoni F/W 2021 runway fashion show for Milan Fashion Week.


#MFW


----------



## songan

Jess Hunt
Chanel Small XXL Flapbag


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 3, 2021 - VENICE, ITALY
Actress Penelope Cruz wore CHANEL Resort 2022 look #65 and carried a clutch on chain from the 22C collection to the 78th Venice International Film Festival.







SOURCES: Zimbio.com, Vogue.com, Sina Weibo blog


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## songan

Martha Hunt wore a black blazer from Ports 1961, white tee from Rosa Cha, wide leg jeans from Toteme, beige contrast toe slingback pumps from Chanel and a black quilted classic Chanel flapbag.


----------



## songan

AUGUST 3, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA
Margot Robbie wore CHANEL Resort 2022 to the premiere of  Suicide Squad which took place inside the Landmark Westwood theater. 


SOURCE: thefashionistastories.com


----------



## songan

Minatozaki Sana (湊崎 紗夏) otherwise known as Sana (사나) is a member of K-pop group Twice. She's wearing a cardigan from Chanel Fall Winter 2021 Ready-to-Wear (21K collection).


SOURCE: naver blog


----------



## songan

Kong Hyun-Joo (공현주) acted in the role of Cha Hyun Joo and carried a CHANEL Large 19 flapbag ($6,995) in the Korean drsms High Class episode 3.


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## songan

Victoria Song / Song Qian (宋茜)


----------



## songan

French starlet Lily Rose Depp & her mother, Vanessa Paradis, wear CHANEL 2018 to the CHANEL 2019 runway show. Singer Vanessa Paradis is the ex-wife of actor Johnny Depp and Lily-Rose is his daughter.


SOURCE: loic prigent


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Guan Xiaotong (关晓彤) was captured at the airport with a CHANEL knit hat and a black lambs wool flapbag from the CHANEL Fall/Winter 2020 collection.


SOURCE: 小红书|RED


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Ajak Deng


----------



## steph22

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## katlina

Meghan spotted with her beloved Chanel flats..


----------



## songan

Cris Herrmann from Next Model Management loves CHANEL.


----------



## songan

Cris Herrmann - high fashion model


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Jamie Chung


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## songan

Vittoria Ceretti & Mica Argañaraz


----------



## songan

Lily Rose Depp in CHANEL 21K


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Xin Zhilei (辛芷蕾) attended a CHANEL pop-up event whilst wearing Chanel.


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan , also known as Jen Wu (武誼蓁; 武谊蓁; Wu Yìzhen) and Kun Ling (昆凌), is a Taiwanese Australian actress.


----------



## songan

Penelope Cruz @ Venice International Film Festival
Penelope wore a Chanel Haute Couture Dress, _Chanel de Café Society_ bracelet and Chanel High Jewelry diamond earrings.






SOURCES: thefashionistastories.com, getty.ie, redcarpetfashionawards.com, https://www.vogue.co.uk/fashion/article/penelope-cruz-chanel-dress-venice


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Jennie Kim @ Paris Fashion Week

SOURCE: IG


----------



## songan

Actress Kristen Stewart was a guest for the CHANEL S/S 2022 fashion show today.



#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: 小红书|RED


----------



## songan

(L-R) Alma Jodorowsky, Charlotte Casiraghi, Kristine Froseth and Lily-Rose Depp attended the CHANEL Womenswear Spring/Summer 2022 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 05, 2021 in Paris, France. Each chose to wear a different CHANEL outfit.





SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니)


----------



## songan

46 year old veteran actress Zhou Xun (周迅) was spotted wearing the backpack from the 2020 CHANEL Coco Neige collection. 
While not an official brand ambassador as appointed by Virginie Viard, Zhou Xun was one of Karl Lagerfeld's muses for over a decade. She is the essential gamine type considered suitable for Langerfeld's vision of CHANEL.


SOURCE: polaroid uploaded to her Weibo blog


----------



## songan

Vittoria Ceretti


SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## songan

Amanda Steele & her CHANEL Le Boy bag:


----------



## songan

Compare the CHANEL suspender harness from 21K worn on Spanish model Amanda Sanchez versus Chinese actress Xin Zhi Le (辛芷蕾).


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## songan

Honor Swinton Bryne, the daughter of Tilda Swinton, attended the Cannes Film Festival wearing CHANEL Resort 2022.


----------



## songan

K-pop star Jennie Kim (김제니) with Korean-American model Soo Joo Park (박수주):





	

		
			
		

		
	
MEDIA:http://t.cn/A6MiUdya?m=4689051401062749&u=3756270132


			小红书


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## songan

Soo Joo Park - Korean-American model in Chanel Cruise 2022


----------



## songan

Agnieszka Żulewska, Dobromir Dymecki and Alma Jodorowsky attend the Award Night Ceremony of the 17th Zurich Film Festival at Opera House on October 02, 2021 in Zurich, Switzerland.


Alma Jodorowsky wore CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Ready-to-Wear apparel, including the 22C jacket with matching skirt and 22C black athlesisure top with CC monograms. The black granny heels are from an earlier season.


SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## steph22

Hannah Jeter


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## songan

Lily Collins acts as Emily Collins in Emily in Paris. She carried a vintage CHANEL Pearl Minaudiere.


----------



## songan

Negin Mirsalehi
CHANEL 19 & Autumn Suede Outfit 



SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## songan

Kristen Stewart @ Spencer red carpet premiere


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Hammerice22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## songan

Giveon




SOURCE: https://www.vogue.com/slideshow/giveon-chanel-spring-summer-2022-diary


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## songan

Jing Boran (井柏然) - Chinese singer and actor


----------



## songan

K-pop star Jennie Kim (김제니) of BlackPink is a Chanel global brand ambassador.


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## songan

Bella Hadid
Supermodel and fashion IT girl







	

		
			
		

		
	
Chanel Caviar Medallion Tote
Chanel Black Logo Sunglasses
	

		
			
		

		
	




SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## songan

Model Emili Sindlev
W i n t e r  2 0 2 1  -  2 0 2 2  C o l o r  P a l e t t e
Light Brown Chanel 19 & Pastel Yellow Knit Set




SOURCE: IG


----------



## songan

Jess Hunt


----------



## songan

Chris Lee (李宇春) - Singer, DJ, and first place winner in the Chinese singing contest _Super Girl_ 
Chanel Fall 2020 Ready-to-Wear Boots


SOURCE: ent.sina.com.cn


----------



## songan

Vincent Zhang
Maxi Chanel 19


----------



## songan

Katie Holmes


SOURCE: Gettyimages.ie, Vogue.com


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) - K-pop entertainer & Chanel brand ambassador


Chanel Cruise 2020 Chanel 19 bag
SOURCE: _Vogue_


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) from BlackPink wears an oversized 21K tunic on her pear-shaped Kibbe soft gamine body frame.


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 11, 2021 - FRANKFURT, GERMANY
Saraja Roberta Elez





SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Veronika Heilbrunner from Viva Models wore her CHANEL 21K bucket bag and CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021 tweed set to the front row of the CHANEL Spring/Summer 2022 Ready-to-Wear runway show.



#PFW
SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

Actress Tessa Thompson wears Chanel Cruise 2022 Ready-to-Wear to promote her movie Passing. This 22C top and skirt set are not available to the general public until November 2021. It's interesting to see the proportions on different, non-model bodies. The skirt is midi dress length on 162cm Tessa. Because the white "fringes" are individually constructed by stringing together white sequins into rows, this labor intensive set of clothes could prove to be costly once in stores.


SOURCE: vogue.com, thefashionistastories.com, CHANEL: A FASHION SHOW IN PROVENCE! by Loic Prigent


----------



## songan

Erica Choi (최유진)


----------



## songan

High fashion model Ola Rudnicka wears CHANEL to the Opéra national de Paris Opening Gala for the 2021-2022 season.


SOURCE: https://wwd.com/eye/lifestyle/galle.../inside-the-paris-opera-opening-night-gala-8/


----------



## yukongolden

songan said:


> High fashion model Ola Rudnicka wears CHANEL to the Opéra national de Paris Opening Gala for the 2021-2022 season.
> View attachment 5222042
> 
> SOURCE: https://wwd.com/eye/lifestyle/galle.../inside-the-paris-opera-opening-night-gala-8/


Is that camellia current collection?


----------



## songan

No, it's look #30 from the CHANEL Fall 2020 RTW collection.
SOURCE: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2020-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#30



yukongolden said:


> Is that camellia current collection?


----------



## songan

French actress Ana Girardot stepped out in a CHANEL Cruise 2022 dress for the Opening Season Ceremony. The dress features a sheer black organza cape top and matching skirt. She layered a black bikini top and black safety shorts for coverage. 

There are two almost equal layers of sheer organza leading to a bulkier overall top portion of the dress as compared to the version seen on the runway. The runway version features a single bias cut layer draped obliquely with a second layer only present in certain segments of the top.




SOURCE: thefashionistastories.com, vogue.com


----------



## songan

Actress Kristen Stewart wore apparel from the CHANEL Cruise 2022 runway look #12 on October 5, 2021. As an official CHANEL brand ambassador, she was a front row guest at the CHANEL Spring/Summer 2022 runway show. 

A Glamour magazine representative stated: "[the] skirt-blazer combo was pink and white tweed and had a black trim. She paired this with a black lace bustier, and the result was incredibly chic".




#PFW# Paris Fashion Week

SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog@fashion_bangz, https://www.glamour.com/story/kristen-stewart-owns-this-chanel-suit-and-lace-bustier-combo


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## songan

Supermodel Liu Wen (刘雯) graces the cover of _Vogue_ China November 2021. Her pose and the rippling white fabric represents a deconstructed mermaid amongst the white surf of the tide.


SOURCE: Weibo blog@fashion_bangz


----------



## songan

Liu Wen ( 刘雯 ) wore the open tunic from CHANEL Cruise 2022 look #55 with the bandeau top and white trousers from look #44.


----------



## songan

Liu Wen ( 刘雯 ) wore the fishing net cape and black trousers from look #28 with a simpler black bandeau top instead of the fringed top.


----------



## songan

Mexican actress and singer Melissa Barrera attended Through Her Lens: The Tribeca (a CHANEL Women's Filmmaker Program cocktail celebration) at Soho House on October 14, 2021 in New York City. She's wearing CHANEL 21K collection jeans with CC embellishments. Her Vanity with Chain shoulder bag is from the upcoming CHANEL 22C collection.


SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

The CHANEL 21K Flap Card Holder with Maxi Pearl Chain stands out in Kate Darma's otherwise all-black outfit. Ms. Darma is the editor-in-chief of Buro247ru and a notable fashion/beauty entrepreneur.



#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

Chriselle Lim - Korean-American fashion and lifestyle entrepreneur




#PFW # Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Lily Rose Depp


#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Lareina Song also known as Song Zhu Er(宋祖儿) poses with two anonymous fans.


SOURCE: bilibili blog post


----------



## songan

Camilla (Duchess of Cornwall)


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) - "human Chanel"


----------



## songan

Liu Wen (刘雯) for Vogue China, November 2021
She's wearing the leather skirt from CHANEL Cruise Look #24 with the leather jacket and knit top from Look #25.








Photographer: Leslie Zhang Jiacheng
Stylist: Audrey Hu
Editor-in-chief: Margaret Zhang

SOURCES: Vogue.com, Sina Weibo blog@fashion_bangz


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 16, 2021 - SITGES, SPAIN
Spanish actress Almudena Amor attended the La Abuela premiere during the Sitges 54th International Fantastic Film Festival of Catalonia. Ms. Amor is wearing the "framing chain" style mini flapbag from the Chanel 21K collection.



SOURCES: gettyimages.ie, chanel.com


----------



## songan

Pharrell  and Helen Lasichanh


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) wore a Chanel handbag and Chanel 2021 ready-to-wear vest when she toured "The Narcissus Theorem", an exhibition by Jean-Michel Othoniel, at the Petit Palais in Paris.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) wore CHANEL Spring 2021 for Harpers Bazaar Korea.



SOURCE: daum, weibo


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim in Coco Neige 2021


----------



## songan

Model Louise de Chevigny


----------



## songan

Actor and Chanel ambassador for China Wang Yi Bo (王一博):






SOURCE: IG@shop.with.crystals


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## songan

High fashion model Lola Nicon was photographed outside of the Chanel SS 2022 show in a Chanel cropped blazer and her Chanel classic flap.




#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## Hammerice22

Taraji P. Henson

View attachment 5228462


----------



## songan

Models Lola Nicon & Anna Ewers:


----------



## songan

French actress Marion Cotillard wore a CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021 ruched shirt with CHANEL Cruise 2022 patterned shorts and CHANEL Cruise 2021 earrings at the Annette press conference during the Cannes International Film Festival.


----------



## songan

Fashion icon and model Candela Novembre wore the metallic jacket from CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021 look #56 to the CHANEL Spring/Summer 2022 runway show during Paris Fashion Week 2021. She accessorized with her staple CHANEL granny heels and brought a CHANEL beauty shopping bag along with her CHANEL runway invitation. Mrs. Novembre is the Argentinian wife of renowned Italian architect and designer Fabio Novembre.



#PFW


----------



## songan

French actress Marion Cotillard wore the CHANEL Pre-Fall Metier d'Arts 2021 denim dress from look #20 to 74th Cannes International Film Festival screening of De Son Vivant.



SOURCE: gettyimages.ie, vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) for Elle Korea:





SOURCE: 小红书@allaboutfashion


----------



## songan

South Korean model Jung Ho-yeon (정호연) recently starred in Squid Game《鱿鱼游戏》The October 21, 2021 release of Marie Claire (Korea) showed Miss Jung sporting the Chanel Holiday Makeup Collection created to celebrate the 100th anniversary of Chanel No. 5 perfume. I am wondering if the clothing will be a clue for the upcoming Chanel 22A collection (metier d'arts runway show is released at the end of December 2021).

SOURCES: 小红书@alice








						Jung Ho Yeon Reveals First Impression of "Squid Game," Mindset While Portraying Her Role, And More In Marie Claire Pictorial
					

"Squid Game" star Jung Ho Yeon is a stylish and sassy muse in Marie Claire Korea beauty pictorial, featuring makeup pieces from Chanel.




					www.hellokpop.com


----------



## songan

Jung Ho-yeon (정호연) was the cover model for the July 2021 issue of Vogue Korea. 
She credits Chanel for all the clothing in the magazine photoshoot.


----------



## songan

Chinese actress and singer Guan Xiaotong (关晓彤) has the CHANEL bag from 2020 collection.


----------



## songan

Mahany Pery and Louise de Chevigny model the CHANEL 2022 Cruise collection:


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) at Inchon airport
CHANEL Passport Holder


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) 
behind the scenes of various PR campaigns


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## songan

French-Romanian actress Anamaria Vartolomei poses with director Audrey Diwan at screening of L'Evenement during the 78th annual Venice International Film Festival. Her tweed dress with CC buttons is vintage Chanel.


----------



## songan

Actress Anamaria Vartolome wears a CHANEL Pre-Fall 2021 haute couture dress to the 78th Venice International Film Festival in which she appeared on the stage with director Audrey Diwan.




SOURCES: gettyimages.ie, vogue.com


----------



## songan

Jung Ho-yeon (정호연) from Squid Game models for Vogue July 2021:


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 19, 2021 - NASHVILLE, TENNESSEE:
Gospel musician Ricky Dillard attended the 52nd GMA Dove Awards at Lipscomb Allen Arena.


SOURCE: IG, gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Kim Go Eun (김고은) dressed in CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Ready-to-Wear for her editorial with Marie Claire (Korea). It's interesting to see runway apparel on a non-model bodies. Kim Go Eun is 167 cm.


----------



## songan

Chriselle Lim with her Chanel XXL (which launched in Spring 2016 Act 1).


----------



## songan

Actress Victoria Song, also known as 宋茜 (Song Qian), looks stunning in a fishnet cape and black velvet dress from CHANEL Cruise 2022 runway look #65. Ms. Song accessorizes her outfit with a evening bag from the same 22C collection. These images are part of a Vogue (China) editorial series called "VOGUE New Chapter Night" and serves as PR for CHANEL.

SOURCES: weibo@宋茜, https://s.weibo.com/weibo?q=#VOGUE ,


			https://inf.news/en/fashion/b71572ee24e0a2afaa700ac5164964b2.html


----------



## songan

Blanca Li circa 2020


----------



## songan

English actress Charlotte Rampling wore a vintage Chanel tunic with the 22C rectangular mini in white/black stripe (ref. # A69900). She was a guest of the Chanel dinner honoring the 70th anniversary of the French magazine Cahiers du Cinéma on 29 September 2021. VIPs gain early access to items from the upcoming Chanel Cruise 2022 collection. The general public cannot buy the bag until November 2021.


SOURCE: https://madame.lefigaro.fr/style/en...s-du-cinema-011021-198508#diaporama-2063553_7


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Natasha Bure (Candace Cameron's daughter) via her IG


----------



## songan

Heart Evangelista with CHANEL mini airpods case with chain


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## songan

Musician Zsela Thompson is wearing the newest 2021 trend of baggy jeans with holes and tears paired with fishnet stockings underneath.
Her shoes and coat are from CHANEL 21B collection.



SOURCE: https://www.hommegirls.com/


----------



## songan

Actress Elsa Zylberstein wore the jacket from CHANEL Metier d'Arts 2021 runway look #1 with baggy CC embroidered jeans from CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021. She completed the outfit with a CHANEL wallet on chain. Ms. Zylberstein was a guest to the CHANEL formal dinner to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the French magazine Cahiers du Cinema.


SOURCE: www.madame.lefigaro.fr/style/en-photos-chanel-celebre-les-70-ans-des-cahiers-du-cinema-011021-198508


----------



## songan

Irene Kim (아이린) - Korean-American Vogue contributing writer and model


The CHANEL XXL flapbag and everything in the background is from CHANEL 2016.


----------



## songan

Victoria Song, otherwise known as 宋茜  (Song Qian), is one of China's CHANEL brand ambassadors. She wore the skirt from CHANEL Spring Summer 2021 Ready-to-Wear look #56.




SOURCES: vogue.com, twitter.com/vicbow22, 
min.news/en/entertainment/b01276f6309b651a097e31703a08626c.html


----------



## songan

Actress Whitney Peak made the cover of HommeGirls magazine with a total CHANEL look (21B and 21K collection apparel).


----------



## Heatherkf

steph22 said:


> Kristin Davis
> View attachment 5230628


Wow I didn't even recognize Kristin Davis!


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## songan

Karidja Touré and Anamaria Vartolomei:


----------



## songan

Margaret Qualley was cover girl for Homme Girls volume 6.
She's styled in the winter pastels trend and the boudoir inside-wear worn outside trend.


SOURCE: AliceCHANEL


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) circa 2018 




SOURCE: 小红书@爱豆穿搭日记


----------



## songan

Regina Anikiy is a high fashion model wearing assorted CHANEL 22C jewelry (brooches).


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon (김체온) takes a selfie with her CHANEL Trendy CC.



SOURCE:
	

	







						오늘의 기록
					

모처럼 손님이 사무실에 예쁜 케잌들을 들고 놀러오셨다 달콤한 하루 파티 하는것 같았던 날 뒷모습이 요정...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon (김체온) with her large Chanel 19 flapbag



SOURCE:
	

	







						다시 기록 시작
					

샤샤에요 마지막 쓴 글이 전생에 쓴 글이네요 정제된 표현을 기르기엔 뭐라도 써내려가는 것만큼 좋은게 없...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

Model Ola Rudnicka:


^ CHANEL Metier d'Arts Pre-Fall2021


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## songan

For the Spanish magazine editorial, Bianca Padilla was styled in CHANEL Cruise 2022 (22C) collection from the shirt and skirt with stacked sequin fringe details to the white sequined booties. This was runway look #34. She is 180 cm so the skirt hits just under her knees rather than midi length on a petite woman. She also carried a 22C mini flapbag. This upcoming CHANEL collection will be released to the general public on November 2021.



SOURCES: 小红书 | RED, vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## songan

ATLANTA, GA - OCTOBER 25,2021: Peewee Roscoe attended the promotional dinner celebrating Young Thug's album "Punk". 
Squishing large to XXL CHANEL bags into this particular shape is a popular 2021 trend for men wearing CHANEL.


----------



## songan

Jung Ho-yeon (정호연) acts as Kang Sae-byeok from Squid Game 《오징어 게임》. In the real world, she's a high fashion model and was third runner up for Korea's Next Top Model.  She's pictured here with the older style of Chanel Hobo Bag from circa 2020. Baggy jeans are on-trend for 2021.


SOURCE: wikipedia.com. www.buro247.my/fashion


----------



## songan

Swedish model Caroline Blomst wears the 2021 knit balaclava trend.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## Hammerice22




----------



## songan

Jennie Kim VS. Lily Rose Depp FEAT. Chanel 2020

​


----------



## songan

Actor Wang Yi Bo ( 王一博 ) wore a Chanel 22C collection tweed blazer for his editorial photoshoot. As a Chanel ambassador for China, he often wears current collection and upcoming collections' ready-to-wear pieces.






SOURCES: vogue.com for the model in 22C ready-to-wear, 小红书 | RED@AliceCHANEL for Wang Yi Bo images


----------



## songan

Actress Lou Lampros is wearing Chanel 22C ready-to-wear. This outfit was not featured on the runway for Chanel Cruise 2022, but is still part of the 22C collection. This quirk often happens where 1-5 ready-to-wear clothing items ends up being sold as part of a collection despite not being featured on the runway for that collection.


SOURCES: reference only, gettyimages.ie


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## songan

Phoebe Dynevor


SOURCE; zimbio.com


----------



## songan

"IT girl" Bella Hadid completed her outfit with a vintage circa 2000's Chanel Caviar Medallion Tote.


----------



## songan

Penelope Cruz landed the cover of the Vogue Arabia November 2021 issue. She's wearing CHANEL 22C ready-to-wear and jewelry.
The Cruise 2022 runway show will repeat itself in Dubai on November 2, 2021.




SOURCE: en.vogue.me


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## songan

Alma Jodorowsky


----------



## songan

Korean actress Han Hyo-joo (한효주) is in total CHANEL 21K apparel from the earrings to the sweater and from the tunic to the trousers and the shoes.


----------



## songan

Negin Mirsalehi - supermodel


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hasselhoff


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## songan

The Harpers Bazaar Thailand November issue featured Thai actress Anne Thong wearing 22C ready-to-wear apparel and jewelry.


----------



## songan

Caroline Blomst


----------



## songan

Actress Bridgette Qiao aka 乔欣 (Qiao Xin):



SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## steph22

Ruba Zarour


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - DUBAI, UAE
Egyptian-Montenegri actress Tara Emad ( تارا عماد ). sits in the front row for the Chanel Cruise 2022 (22C) fashion show.
Next to her is  Moroccan-Canadian singer Faouzia (فوزية أويحيى‎ ).


SOURCE: IGstories@taraemad


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 1, 2021 - DUBAI, UAE
Singer Faouzia ( فوزية أويحيى ) changed into a different Chanel outfit to performed at the after-party for Chanel Cruise 2022 (22C) runway show in Dubai (a special re-iteration of the original runway show in May 2021).



SOURCES:
	

			http://www.cosmopolitanme.com/celebs/faouzia-performed-with-john-legend-in-dubai-last-night
		

 IGstories@Faouzia


----------



## songan

Senegalese-French actress Fatou N’Diaye wore CHANEL Cruise 2022 runway look #56 to the Deauville American Film Festival.
The 22C dress will be purchasable in several days. I think the dress actually suits Ms. N'Diaye better than the CHANEL model.



SOURCES: vogue.com. IG@leurstyle, vogue.sg/venice-film-festival-2021-fashion


----------



## songan

Actress Clémence Poésy wore CHANEL Cruise 2022 look #6 to the Deauville American Film Festival. CHANEL modified the deep V neckline for her to achieve a more conservative look. The 22C ready-to-wear will start appearing on racks from this week onwards.




SOURCES: mobile.twitter.com/chanel/, vogue.com


----------



## songan

"Actress and House ambassador Whitney Peak wore a dress from the CHANEL Fall-Winter 2020/21 Haute Couture collection to attend the 2021 Met Gala, the annual fundraising benefit for the Metropolitan Museum of Art’s Costume Institute in New York City.

The actress also wore CHANEL High and Fine Jewelry pieces."

BTW: her eye make-up is trending in 2021. Press the next button for a glimpse at the full outfit.


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - DUBAI, UAE
Sofia Boutella was wearing 22C jacket, 21K bag , and possibly a 22P two piece set.




SOURCES: www.zimbio.com, www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/gallery/inside-chanel-cruise-2022-show-dubai-1234989262/inside-chanel-cruise-2022-show-in-dubai-2


----------



## songan

Actress Penelope Cruz attended the screening of Madres Padres during the Venice International Film Festival. She was outfitted in a navy blue version of the CHANEL Cruise 2022 black tweed jacket from runway look #8. She has on a matching tweed skirt rather than the geometric shape patterned white shorts as seen on the runway for look #8. Ms. Cruz is also wearing a CHANEL SoBlack Classic Flap in black fabric and CHANEL fine jewelry pieces.







SOURCES: justjared.com, vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - DUBAI, UAE
Soo Joo Park - Korean-American high fashion model & DJ
I suspect she's wearing CHANEL 22P from the unreleased upcoming collection which will be purchasable in January 2022.


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 3, 2021 - DUBAI, UAE
House Ambassadors Caroline de Maigret, Soo Joo Park, and Amanda Sanchez spend time in Dubai after yesterday's fashion show.


SOURCE: IGstories@soojmooj


----------



## songan

Faouzia ( فوزية أويحيى ) and Stacey Bendet attend alice + olivia by Stacey Bendet during September 2021 for New York Fashion Week.
Faouzia's CHANEL classic flap is the 21K iridescent purple which looks silver depending on the light.



SOURCE: zimbio.com


----------



## songan

Egyptian-Montenegrin actress Tara Emad ( تارا عماد ) is the covergirl for Elle Arabia November 2021 issue. She's wearing CHANEL Cruise 2022 (22C) ready-to-wear clothing and accessories. Her lace cape and velvet dress are from runway look #63, but hers are dark blue rather than black.


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## songan

Today Kristen Stewart wore a CHANEL Cruise 2022 (22C) ready-to-wear jacket with bicycle shorts and Nikes.



SOURCE: 小红书 | RED


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## songan

Supermodel Alessandra Ambrosio wore her old season CHANEL Deauville Tote today.

Going to enter the gym...




Leaving from the gym...




Notice the high contrast between the lettering and the fabric. It's indicative of a pre-2022 Deauville Tote.
The CHANEL 22C Deauville has darker lettering and therefore is tonal (low contrast).

SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

Jennie Kim (김제니) is human Chanel.
She's depicted wearing Chanel circa 2019.


----------



## songan

Mexican actress Cynthia Alesco


----------



## songan

Model Jung Hoyeon  정호연  (also the actress from Squid Game) stuns in the Vogue Korea 300th edition issue.
She's dressed in Chanel Métiers d'Art 2021 (21A collection).



SOURCE: https://www.fashiongonerogue.com/editorial/hoyeon-jung-vogue-korea-cover/2/


----------



## songan

Mexican actress Naian González Norvind poses in the LBeaute November 2021 issue. 
All the editorial looks are from Chanel Cruise 2022 (22C collection).





SOURCES: https://lbeaute.mx/fashion-stories/naian-actriz-poeta-y-devota-de-chanel-2/


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Zhou Xun was outfitted in entirety CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021-22 Act 1 & Act 2 (21B & 21K collections).


----------



## songan

Anna Wintour wore CHANEL haute couture to the CHANEL Spring/Summer 2022 runway show on October 5, 2021.

#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Wang Yue-yi (王悦伊):


She manages to pull off the Maxi Chanel 19 Flapbag due to her 170cm height.


SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## songan

Bell Kim in CHANEL Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2021 for Elle Thailand October 2021 issue:









PHOTOS BY PER FLORIAN APPELGREN
STYLING BY ATINAN NITISUNTHINKUL
PHOTOS BY PER FLORIAN APPELGREN
STYLING BY ATINAN NITISUNTHINKUL
HAIR BY BRIGITTE MEIRINHO
MAKEUP BY MEYLOO

View all the editorial looks at the source: zifashionbook.blogspot.com/2021/10/bell-kim-for-elle-thailand-november.html


----------



## songan

Actor Mark Prin otherwise known as หมาก ปริญ สุภารัตน์ (Prin Suparat) landed the cover of Elle Thailand November 2021 issue.
He's wearing a CHANEL J12 watch and CHANEL Coco Crush Fine Jewelry rings, earring cuffs, necklace, and bracelet. The white T-shirt and black satin trousers are possibly also from CHANEL, meaning that he's modeling their womenswear in larger sizes.


SOURCE: https://www.malemodelscene.net/editorial/mark-prin-elle-thailand/


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 5, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
CHANEL Party To Celebrate The Debut Of CHANEL N°5 In the Stars At Rockefeller Center

Carlotta Kohl



 Kristine Froseth


Kilo Kish


----------



## Hammerice22




----------



## songan

Korean-American model Soo Joo Park attends Croc Boyz PFW closing party presented by Zack Bia at La Galerie Bourbon on October 05, 2021 in Paris, France. Her Small Box bag is from CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021 Act 2. The lace bodysuit is from 21K as well. The tweed jacket, leather skirt, belt, and most of the jewelry are from the CHANEL Cruise collection (22C).


#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021

SOURCE: Zimbio.com


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## songan

Swedish-Thai actress Anne Thongprasom (แอน ทองประสม) was outfitted in the the newest collection CHANEL Cruise 2022 (22C) ready-to-wear, ear cuff, earrings, bracelets, necklace, belts, and flapbag for Harpers Bazaar Thailand November 2021 issue:


SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan (昆凌) wears CHANAEL 22C ready-to-wear for Bella, December 2021:


----------



## songan

Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser Al Missned wore CHANEL haute couture:


SOURCE: https://emirateswoman.com/sheikha-mozah-best-fashion-moments/


----------



## songan

Kristen Stewart wore CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021-22 Act 1 (21B) ready-to-wear.


----------



## songan

House ambassador Rebecca Dayan attended the Chanel Party to Celebrate Debut of Chanel N°5 in New York on 11/05/2021. 
The crossbody bag is from the CHANEL 21A collection. The rest of the outfit is unknown CHANEL.


----------



## songan

Canadian actress Natasha Henstridge was captured by the paparazzi at Breeders Cup Red Carpet in Del Mar 11/06/2021.


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 5, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
Australian actress Phoebe Tonkin was photographed at the Chanel N°5 Party wearing Chanel Fall/Winter 2021-22 ready-to-wear dress from runway look #27.


----------



## songan

Tanya Bardsley - model and reality TV star married to professional footballer


Chanel 19 Flapbag


----------



## songan

House ambassador and actress Kristen Stewart wore a CHANEL Fall/Winter 2021 Haute Couture dress for yet another Spencer screening. This time it was New York.


----------



## songan

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## songan

Zhi Xinlei (辛芷蕾) - Chanel house ambassador for China


----------



## songan

Song Jia (宋佳) - actress & singer



Zhao Lusi (赵露思) - actress


----------



## songan

Simone Ashley is the cover girl for the Autumn/Winter issue of Wonderland. 



SOURCE: hawtcelebrities.com


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## songan

Ju Xiaowen (雎晓雯) - high fashion model



Jing Boran (井柏然)- actor


SOURCE: 小红书@AliceCHANEL


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Mychal-Bella Bowman


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Saweetie


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Saweetie


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Ashley Tisdale
> View attachment 5254488


Correction - Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Kerri-Anne Kennerley


----------



## steph22

Madeline Holtznagel


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Bec Judd


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Dawson


----------



## steph22

Natasha Oakley


----------



## steph22

Lala Anthony


----------



## steph22

Camilla Mendes


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Helen Williams


----------



## steph22

Haim sisters


----------



## steph22

Herizen Guardiola


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Dayan


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Este Haim (left)


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Annie Starke


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Simone Holtznagel


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Anamaria Vartolomei


----------



## steph22

Amandine de la Richardiere


----------



## steph22

Zoë Foster Blake


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tiffany Haddish


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Keleigh Sperry


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Olivia Atwood


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## MishaJanuary

Miley Cyrus ❤️


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Anne Hathaway 12/13/21


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Riley Keough 12/13/21


----------



## steph22

Kristen Wiig


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Hall


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Socialite Di Mondo


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Reese Witherspoon 12/17/21


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## nat74

Prince Charles and Camilla


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Thylane Blondeau


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Chantiqruby22

Huda Kattan (right) of Huda Beauty and her sister Mona Kattan (left)


----------



## TankerToad

Penelope Cruz


----------



## yukongolden

Aww, what nice pictures of Penelope, especially with all the flowers, que Linda! I like the Chanel sweater, it’s so clean looking and just looks so nice!!!


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Dylan Meyer


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## ari

*Christine Lagarde*


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## XCCX




----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## TankerToad

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Caroline de Maigret


----------



## steph22

Nicole Martin


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## Tyler_JP

How fabulous does Charlotte Rampling look in this Chanel jacket?


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## Tyler_JP

American model Rebecca Leigh Longendyke in Paris for Fashion Week - love her style!


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Pharrell Williams and his wife Helen Lasichanh


----------



## steph22

Angele


----------



## steph22

Caroline De Maigret


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## Tyler_JP

French actor Tahar Rahim looks very dashing and handsome in a Chanel jacket, no?


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Daisy Edgar Jones


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## BubblegumKisses

Can someone tell me the name of this Chanel bag in a different thread?


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Taraji P Henson


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriquez


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Brie Bella


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Cardi B’s Valentines gifts.


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## MishaJanuary

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## ari

Christine Lagard


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## TankerToad

Ms Paltrow in 22S RTW


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams and Soo Joo Park


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Billie Lourd


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Greta Bellamacina


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall 3/14/22


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Billie Lourd


----------



## Tyler_JP

I thought this was too beautiful not to share - I hope it's appropriate for this thread!




24 MAY 2009 - "_*‘Coco Chanel & Igor Stravkinsky’* closed the Cannes film festival, and so of course Anna Mouglalis (who played Coco Chanel in the film) had to make sure that she wore an outfit to remember. But never fear, Karl Lagerfeld of Chanel was on hand. Lagerfeld created the emerald gown in homage to Ava Gardner whom Lagerfeld feels Mouglalis resembles."_


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## yukongolden

Here is Dr. Laura bozzo in Chanel. She’s a lawyer/activist/television host. She wears many iconic Chanel jackets on her show called “Dr Laura en America”
	

		
			
		

		
	



“¡Que pasé el desgracíado!”


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Tyler_JP

Emmanuelle Alt... How chic.


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## Tyler_JP

The fabulous Glenn Close...


----------



## yukongolden

Chloë Sivigne, the main it girl! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
forever and always, a true fashion icon, decked in Chanel…from the Paris hamburg collection. What a talented and beautiful actress, anyone else love her in Boys don’t cry and hbo’s big Love!


----------



## yukongolden

The beautiful , talented, Mary J. bilge decked in Chanel


----------



## yukongolden

The original Queen B , inimitable and beautiful, Lil’ Kim is wearing wearing her Chanel earrings.


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid – Vogue (April 2022)


----------



## steph22

Daisy Edgar-Jones


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Jessie Buckley


----------



## steph22

Caitríona Balfe


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Ava DuVernay


----------



## steph22

Whitney Peak


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Pip Edwards


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## yukongolden

Ashlee Simpson Chanel choker


----------



## yukongolden

Ashlee’s Sister…Jessica Simpson, wearing a Chanel tote.


----------



## steph22

Jackie Goldschneider


----------



## steph22

Melissa Gorga


----------



## bernacular

steph22 said:


> Kiernan Shipka
> View attachment 5366437


Looks more like diane kruger


----------



## steph22

bernacular said:


> Looks more like diane kruger





bernacular said:


> Looks more like diane kruger


Sorry, you are right it is Diane, thanks.


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## yukongolden

Lucía Mendez, Mexican beauty Queen and Actress wearing her Chanel necklace.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Dylan Meyer


----------



## steph22

Dorit Kemsley


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## llee5

Jennie from BLACKPINK


----------



## steph22

Anitta


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Molly Shannon


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Karen Huger


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Judd


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## yukongolden

Chanel  model Rhianne


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Rubi Rose


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Terri Seymour


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Julia Fox


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Tommy Dorfman


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Nermina Pieters-Mekic


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Garner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Isabel Lucas


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## MsRuckus

Had to post this today because Queen B won the Met Gala last night and this was her last ig post.  Overalls and her rainbow knit 19 bag, the same one I have


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo (Chanel 19 belt)  5/3/22


----------



## Metchen

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Maggie Q


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## steph22

G-Dragon


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Rodrigo


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## luckylove

Metchen said:


> Kristin Cavallari
> 
> View attachment 5396003


...more like beach day IMHO.... Sorry, but had to say it!


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chef Bobby Flay w/gf Christina Perez


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Eniko Hart


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Christina Haack


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo with her mom, Guadalupe


----------



## steph22

Miley and Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aydin


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Lisa Hochstein


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Francesca Packer


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Carey Mulligan, in character for a movie w/flap and shoes


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Dorit Kemsley


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Laura Bailey


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Judith Light


----------



## steph22

Tommy Dorfman


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Amandia Stenberg


----------



## steph22

Kyra Sedgewick


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Odessa Young


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Whitney Peak


----------



## steph22

Keleigh Sperry


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## poleneceline

Jessica Jung


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Riley Keough



correct picture


----------



## steph22

Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Linda Evangelista


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## starrysky7

.


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Nia Long


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## steph22

Princess of Thailand Sirivannavari Nariratana Rajakanya


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Amandine de la Richardiere


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## Tyler_JP

I *love *Dakota Johnson's style... this bag is not normally something I would go for, but I totally want it now.


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## Tyler_JP

Beautiful *Jean Seberg*... Photographed here in Venice in 1961.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Whitney Peak


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sophia Vergara, 50th birthday celebration (from her IG)


----------



## steph22

Geneva Carr


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## Tyler_JP

Charlotte Rampling rocking her Chanel clutch...


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Georgina Chapman


----------



## Tyler_JP

It looks like Michelle Pfeiffer is carrying a Gabrielle bag here... Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## LV.

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> View attachment 5577048


Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Chase Sui Wonders


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## Tyler_JP

*Ali MacGraw*, as beautiful as ever... A Chanel spokesperson in her 80s.  She was my idol growing up in the 70s!


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Natasha Liu Bordizzo


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## poleneceline

OH MY GIRL Arin


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Stacey Bendet


----------



## steph22

Lauren Sanchez


----------



## steph22

Christina M. Kim


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blake Lively, tweed 19, from her IG


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Heather Altman (MDLLA) from her IG 8/16/22


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blake Lively, gifted to her by Chanel for her 35th b-day .. from her IG


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

French film director and screenwriter Audrey Diwan


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Williams


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Coach Superfan

Arden Cho wore at least three Chanel seasonal bags in the series "Partner Track" on Netflix. I found these online but couldn't get a screen grab from the 2nd and the website where I found these photos didn't catch it.

Episode 2: Top handle:





Episode 5: Chevron Boy Bag around minute 8

Episode 10: Tote:


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Cindy Mello


----------



## steph22

Audrey Diwan


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Leni - Heidi Klum’s daughter


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Cindy Mello


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## goodatlife




----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## TankerToad

Kiera


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Mina Habchi


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Christy Turlington 9/19/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dianna Agron 9/19/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zosia Mamet 9/19/22


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Morrison 9/19/22


----------



## steph22

Grace Gummer


----------



## steph22

Sheryl Lee Ralph


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Sydney Chandler


----------



## steph22

Chase Sui Wonders


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Alycia Debnam-Carey


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Amandine de la Richardiere


----------



## steph22

Lyna Khoudri


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 10/8/22, velvet flap


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## Tyler_JP

Leia Sfez attends an Audemars Piguet dinner in Florence with her Chanel... (Swipe to see)


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate Middleton, 10/13/22 -- Vintage blazer, 1995


----------



## steph22

Chanel West Coast


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## ccbaggirl89

10/14/22 Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sara Almadani


----------



## Tyler_JP

Jackie


----------



## steph22

Whitney Peak


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cardi B in Trendy CC  10/19/22


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## steph22

Andra Day


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Sosie Bacon


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Harley Vieira-Newton


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Bridgers


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Lauren Wasser


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Dorit Kemsley


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Leni Klum


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribiero (centre)


----------



## steph22

Pharrell Williams


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Lisa Parigi


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Princess Eugenie, via her IG


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Teyana Taylor


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Marlee Matlin


----------



## steph22

Chloe Zhao


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Nazanin Boniadi


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Madeline Holtznagel


----------



## steph22

Harris Reed


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## audreylita

Jennifer Coolidge


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## Tyler_JP

Deeda Blair, wearing a Chanel suit and Roger Vivier shoes, photographed for W Magazine in conjunction with the release of her new book, *Deeda Blair: Food, Flowers & Fantasy*.


----------



## steph22

Kate, Princess of Wales


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## steph22

Paris Fury


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## steph22

Gabourey Sidibe


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Influencer Jessica Wang


----------



## steph22

Anna Weyant


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Jemima Kirke


----------



## steph22

Ariana DeBose


----------



## steph22

Jeremy O. Harris


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## deango

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Kelly Sawyer


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## TankerToad

LSD


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Candace Cameron, boy chain around, 12/15/22


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Sharon and Aimee Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## catchingfireflies

Lionel Messi's wife, Antonela Roccuzzo​


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Alba 12/23/22


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## audreylita

Barbra Streisand.


----------

